# Barrancos überall - Gran Canaria 2013



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2013)

Über Weihnachen zwei Wochen auf La Palma und jetzt schon wieder das Glück zwei Wochen auf Gran Canaria verbringen zu dürfen! Nicht das wir meckern! 

Die nächste Zeit werden in diesem Thread Posts zu unseren (@robertj und mir) Taten auf der Insel einlaufen.

Teilweise gibt's Bilderarmut, da Robert und ich manchmal lieber Fahren als Knipsen, aber vielleicht fällt ja so manche Info ab.

Jetzt mal ...

*Tag 1. 26.3.2013. Die Anreise.*

Das geht "einfach". Diesmal nicht Morgends um sechs ab Stuttgart mit Condor sondern am Nachmittag ab Fr-Hahn mit Ryanair.

Robert holt mich passig ab und wir stopfen mein Hab und Gut in seine (unsere) einzige Tasche und reizen unser Gepäcklimit mit 20kg natürlich voll aus.

Roberts EVOC ist mit Rad, Werkzeug, Mänteln, Schläuchen, Protektoren usw. auf 30kg und Eigenbaukoffer (siehe La Palma) ist mit Protektoren, Protektorrucksack und Kleinkarm auch schnell bei 30kg.

Unsere Handgepäcke sind auch nahe am 10kg Limit und weil wir ja brav sparen sind die 5/10 gleich am Fuß. 

Fliegen ist einfach. Man muss halt die Zeit totschlagen. Mit etwas Verspätung (untypisch für Ryanair) sind wir dann auf Gran Canaria gelandet, schnappen unsere Radkisten und das Gepäckstück, aber bis dahin ist die Schlange am Herz Schalter lang. ... 

Wir brauchen wahrscheinlich eine Stunde bis wir dann endlich den Schlüssel für die Karre haben. Ohne Auto gehts auf Gran Canaria leider nicht, ganz im Gegensatz zu La Palma. Buchen war direkt über Ryan wirklich am günstigsten, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Nun gut, dann mal alles rein in den Bock:




Da war sogar noch Luft und so geht es dann noch zum Einkaufen in einen großen Carrefour in Vecindario. Wir testen gleich mal die Ehrlichkeit der Einwohner und lassen das Auto so beladen in der Tiefgarage. Klappt. Puh!

Dann weiter auf der Autobahn nach Maspalomas und dort dann hoch Richtung San Bartolome nach Fataga. Kurviger Spaß. Robert wird die nächsten Tage noch alles aus dem Wagen rausholen.  Wir sind beide überrascht von dem kleinen Franzosen.

Unsere Ferienwohnung liegt exzellent oben auf dem Hügel des Örtchens. Nachteil: Man kommt nur auf 200m mit dem Auto ran und muss dann noch ein paar Höhenmeter durch schmale Gassen den Hügel hoch.

Die letzten Meter:




Nachdem dann alles dort ist, wo es hin soll, wir gekocht, noch über eine Folge Boston Legal gelacht und dann gehts ins Bett. Wecker ca. 8:00 (wie immer, meist eher etwas früher).

To be continued (unregelmäßig, Wetter- und Lustabhängig).

Ich hoffe es gefällt.

Fragt, wenn Ihr was wissen wollt. Es kann sein das wir antworten.


----------



## rayc (16. April 2013)

Eure Kiste ist ja noch kleiner als unser Ibiza, den wir hatten.
Dafür fuhr sich der Ibiza grausig.
Autofahren lernt man auf GC oder man gibt seinen Schein freiwillig ab. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (17. April 2013)

Hatte nen identischen C3 auf La Palma...das war kein Problem da zwei große Reisetaschen, zwei Rücksäcke, zwei EVOC Bike Bags und zwei Leute unterzubringen...komfortabel is zwar anders, aber es geht durchaus...nur Bike-Kartons sind halt nicht besonders gut für kleine Autos geeignet...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. April 2013)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> nur Bike-Kartons sind halt nicht besonders gut für kleine Autos geeignet...



In dem kleinen Ding kann man sogar zwei Räder mit Bikekarton transportieren. Man muss nur die Klappe offen lassen und sie fest zurren. Grute hat man von den Kartons eh.

Da man die meiste Zeit eh ultra-kurvig unterwegs ist, sieht der Tacho selten mehr als 60km/h und es ist ja warm.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Da man die meiste Zeit eh ultra-kurvig unterwegs ist, sieht der Tacho selten mehr als 60km/h und es ist ja warm.



da geht noch was 
(sofern kein Mercedes vorne fährt)
Schade nur, dass unser Ibiza damals so ein billiges pseudo-Komfort-Fahrwerk hatte, dass man fast seekrank werden konnte. Ansonsten fand ich Autofahren zum Trail immer auch schon lustig (natürlich waren die Trails noch lustiger )


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> da geht noch was


Robert hat im Laufe des Urlaubs mehrfach Alles gegeben.  Der Mietpreis war wohl alleine schon für den Reifenverschleiß gerechtfertigt.

Ungeschickt nur, wenn man dabei dann der Meinung ist bappigen Sprudel zu trinken (bzw. es zu versuchen) oder aber versucht auf dem Handy was zu lesen. :kotz:


----------



## Joshua60 (17. April 2013)

Abo


----------



## karstb (17. April 2013)

Hört sich gut an.
Auch wenn man auf GC durchaus ohne Auto auskommt. Man kann zB einen Bus nehmen, der fährt vom Flughafen direkt nach Maspalomas /Playa de Ingles. Dann geht von dort einer weiter in den Westen. Oder man macht es Stuntzi-like nur mit Bike und Handgepäck. Geht mit Ryanair ganz gut. Von der Ostseite gehen ja ein paar kleinere Straßen ins Inselinnere.
Andererseits ist das Auto beinahe kostenlos zu bekommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2013)

Fürs Auto gab es vor Jahren doch auch so nette staubige Rumpelserpentinenpisten aus den Bergen rauf und runter.  
Das war lustig. 
Plattfuss sollte man aber nicht bekommen...


----------



## MacB (18. April 2013)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> nur Bike-Kartons sind halt nicht besonders gut für kleine Autos geeignet...



naja ... also so schlimm war es nicht ;-) (übrigens auf La Palma)


VG
Mac


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. April 2013)

schlimm nicht, aber klappe zu is halt nicht ;-) und das geht bei meinem oben geschriebenen packzettel...

das schöne an den mietwägen auf den kanaren is ja der durchaus günstige preis für ne woche, versuch sowas mal in deutschland zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. April 2013)

*Tag 2. 27.3.2013. Großer Kringel, kleiner Kringel*

So, dann geht's mal los.

Der Tag begrüßt uns mit vollkommen akzeptablem Wetter:




Räder zusammengebaut, alles gecheckt, Krams gepackt und los geht's.
Wie so oft leider immer mit dem Auto und auch am ersten Tag fahren wir über St. Bartolome, Cruz Grande nach Ayacata zum Start.

Robert ist das erste mal mit seinem neuen Schaltwerk unterwegs:




Mal schauen wie sich das 10-fach Schaltwerk mit Spezialanlenkung am 9-fach Trigger mit 9-fach Kassette macht und ob das "Trail" wirklich so viel bringt.

Hoch geht es auf nicht wirklich flacher Straße zum Kiosk Richtung Roque Nublo.

Dort gibt es dann schon den Blick in einen schönen S3 Trail Richtung La Culata, den wir aber an einem anderen Tag unter die Stollen nehmen:




Wir fahren noch ein wenig aufwärt Richtung Nublo um kurz vor dem eigentlichen Anstieg nach Norden und Nord-Osten in die heute geplante S3 Variante nach La Culata zu fahren.

Es kommt wie es kommen musste: Bilderarmut, weil leider zu geil. Spitzkehren, teilweise etwas mehr verblockt, wenige Flowstücke im Wald, aber fesch.

Im Ort in der Bar gibt es den ersten Cortado con letche condensata und einen Blick zurück zum Nublo:




Irgendwo in diesem Blickfeld sind wir herrunter gekommen. Wie meist in auf den Bildern von unten kein Trail zu finden.

Nach minimalem Stück Straße leicht auf und ab geht es weiter durch die Sonne auf einem netten S2 Trail nach Cuevas Caidas. Das war dann schon mal Teil eins und das war nett! Nach Westen und Süden geht es freundlich die Straße westlich um den Nublo herum wieder hoch nach Ayacata.

Zwischendrin sieht man was Gran Canaria Teneriffa und La Palma voraus hat:



WIESE!

Teilweise kommt es mir in dem Urlaub vor wie im Algäu, nur manches passt nicht so ganz. 

Wir haben nicht genug und ein Trail ist noch gut in Reichweite. Also wieder das steile Ding zum Kiosk und dann wirklich bis fast unter den Nublo. Da wir schon nicht mehr ganz früh dran sind (getrödelt am Morgen) beschließen wir die letzten Meter hoch zum Nublo zu vergessen und fahren ab dem Sattel Richtung Westen ab.

Ich brauch es nicht sagen (naja, es wird besser ab und an die nächsten Tage): Bilderarmut. Sorry es war der erste Tag, zu Hause war Frost und wir waren scharf aufs Bike!

Verblockt, teilweise etwas bergan oder eben bringt uns das gute Stück mit ein paar Spitzkehren und satter Steilheit am Ende zum höchsten Punkt der Teerstraße unserer voherigen Auffahrt.

Aufgespaßt von dem super Tag rollen wir zum Auto und in die FW.

Duschen, Kochen, nebenher Bilder und Actioncamerafilme sichten, Nahrung, danach Film/Boston Legal, Heia (<= Repeat all day, hiermit das letzte mal, bis auf eine Ausnahme).

Zu unseren Tracks. GPS Daten von uns sind eigentlich nicht nötig. Nach meinen Beschreibungen kann man Alles in der openmtbmap finden. Da sind auch die Bewertungen drin. Robert und ich sind der Meinung das die Bewertungen gut passen (kommt viel von rayc). Robert hat an manchen Stellen aus diesem Urlaub mal ein S2 Segment auf S3 angehoben oder umgedreht und manche leeren Sachen zum ersten mal getaggt. 

More to come.


----------



## koxingaV (18. April 2013)

Echt nett!


----------



## scylla (19. April 2013)

Boah, Neid! Was wäre ich jetzt gerne dort!
Der Roque Nublo hat schon ein paar verdammt geile Wege auf Lager. Die beiden nach La Culata gehören zu meinen absoluten Topfavoriten auf der Insel! Da könnte ich tagelang immer wieder runterfahren 

Wenn ihr Trail-Anschauungsmaterial braucht, könnt ihr euch gern an meinem Fotoalbum vergreifen. Wir waren nicht so knipsfaul wie ihr 

Die Wiese da unterhalb vom Cruz Tejeda kommt übrigens nicht von ungefähr. Die wird immer von den Passatwolken liebevoll und ausführlich gesprenkelt. Selbst wenn auf der restlichen Insel strahlender Sonnenschein herrscht, kriecht da öfter mal ein Wolkenmonster drüber. So sind wir auch an Weihnachten das einzige Mal in 2,5 Wochen nass geworden: unter den tropfenden Bäumen in der Passatwolke am Cruz Tejeda rumgefahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Trail-Anschauungsmaterial braucht, könnt ihr euch gern an meinem Fotoalbum vergreifen. Wir waren nicht so knipsfaul wie ihr



Wir haben ja noch die Videos. Robert zieht immer mal ein paar Snapshots raus. Wir müssen uns nur noch über die Auflösung einigen, denn Full-HD mag in Bewegung gut aussehen, aber die Snapshots sind naja.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2013)

*2. Tag. Screengrabs*

Es lief fast immer die Sony Actioncam mit. Deswegen jetzt mal ein paar Grabs damit ihr euch besser vorstellen könnt wie es da so aussieht. Die Kamera hat soweit ich weiß in der Einstellung 120° Blickwinkel. Das wird es in der Form jedes mal geben.



 




 




 




 




 




 



Klickt drauf. Gibt's größer.

Wer ist wer?
Mein Helm ist hinten deutlich blau. Robert ist dann wohl der Andere.  Rucksack und Rad ist halt seeehr gleich. Das Galaxy Note klebt bei Robert auf dem Vorbau und das Klebeband auf seinem Lenker verdeckt nen Riß .


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2013)

Stell doch die Bilder gleich in der 1024 Auflösung ein. Das schaut sich harmonischer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2013)

Dann werden das doch so riesen Posts. Wenn der Bildschirm breit genug ist passen zwei nebeneinander. Nebenbei ist die Qualität bei 1024 schon schlechter als die Bilder wirklich hergeben. Wer will kann ja drauf klicken.


----------



## arise (19. April 2013)

schön schön schön ! neid !


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

Sehr sehr gut !!

Flug war sicher günstiger als bei La Palma ?

Über ein paar Vergleichswerte würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2013)

Noe. Ryanair ab Hahn war teurer als Condor ab Stuttgart nach La Palma. Over all mit zusätzlichen Fahrtweg ca. 100 mehr. Aber es ist auch Ostern und an Weihnachten sind wir scheinbar im "da fliegt niemand Slot" drin gewesen.


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

Ok, das ist sicher dann auf den Zeitraum bzw. Glück zurückzuführen. Gerade bei RyanAir gibt es für den normalen Flug doch große Unterschiede. Bin mal nach Sardinien für 20 Tacken geflogen, an nem anderen Tag wären es 200 gewesen.

Seh ich das richtig, dass Ihr bei Ryan Air pro Rad so ungefähr 50 EUR bezahlt hattet, ist alles gut verlaufen?

Bei Condor müssten es ebenfalls 50 EUR gewesen sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Übrigens nette Idee mit dem Blech und den Rollen unter dem Bikekarton 
Aber ich sehe auch schon einige Klebestellen, bin noch am überlegen ob ich nicht auch nen Bikekarton nehmen soll oder gleich in eine 300 EUR Tasche investiere. Ne Empfehlung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2013)

50 pro Flug, leider schon eine Weile so bei Allen.

Als Fahrradkoffer ist EVOC super sofern du die 300 über hast. 

Ich und Eike (siehe La Palma Thread) haben ca. 50 investiert für Glasfaser und normales Tape um die Kiste zu tunen, sowie innen einen Halter für die Achse vorne (Rad hinten bleibt drin) sowie dünnes Sperrholz innen (gelocht wegen des Gewichts)  und kleine Winkel für die Ecken.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2013)

*Tag 3. 28.3.2013. Das erste mal ganz hoch*

Damit das hier mal weiter geht. ...

Das schönes Wetter war, könnt ihr euch denken.  Einigermaßen früh raus und dann zu passender Zeit mit dem Auto bis zum Cruz Grande hoch gefahren.

Dort über Ayacata zum Kiosk am Nublo hoch.

Hier mal ein Beispielbild der mehr oder minder normalen Reifenstruktur bei vielen Fahrzeugen hier:




Das war ein Taxi-VW-Bus. 

Dieses mal kurbeln wir weiter an dem großen Grillplatz Llanos de la Pez vorbei ...



(WIESE! (kurz hinter dem Grillplatz)  )

... immer die Straße weiter hoch bis zum Nieves, der höchsten Erhebung der Insel. Leider klebt das Militär oben drauf, aber es ist trotzdem nett.

Kleines Sponsorfoto, aber eigentlich zeigt es ja nur, wie das Note da drauf hält:




Die Aussicht kann sich sehen lassen. Teneriffa wie fast jeden Tag im Norden fest im Blick:




Robert schleift das Rad (unbedingt) noch ganz hoch und versucht sich:




Danach geht's wunderbar in S2/3 den einzigen Wanderweg Richtung Westen. Nett. Bildermangel. 

Am ersten Abzweig nicht runter nach Norden zum Grillplatz, sondern weiter Richtung Westen und dann Süden auf einem sehr netten S0/S1 Flowstück zum Ballern und danach einem Camino Real:




Passt!




Oder?




Ja! Nach dem Pflasterstück was auch zwischendrin nicht mehr S1 blieb geht es dann wieder trailig, leicht blockig, maximal S2, nett weiter:




Auch für Robert:




Und schwupps sind wir wieder am Auto. Vom Cruz Grande gibt es dann zwei Möglichkeiten runter nach San Bartolome. S2 oder S3. Wir ziehen S3.

Passt. Zeigt Zähne. Wegfindung zwischendurch über Slickrock teilweise etwas schwierig. Unten läuft das dann leicht geneigt in einer Querflanke mit Myriaden von Kiefern und ca. 10^10 Kiefernzapfen:




AAAAARG! Richtungswechsel vorzugsweise fremdgetriggert. Wahlweise durch loses plattiges Geröll oder meine Lieblingsfreunde von den Bäumen.

An der Straße angekommen kurz vor San Bartolome dann wieder zum Auto hoch kurbeln. Done.

Feiner Tag.

More to come.


----------



## rayc (26. April 2013)

Da habt ihr die falsche Stelle fotografiert, die Stelle ist ja fast Zapfen frei 
Ich kann mich erinnern das man wg. den  10^10 Kieferzapfen Probleme hatte auf den Weg zu bleiben.
Definitiv nicht mein Lieblingstrail.

Zum Cruz Grande ist wohl einer der beliebtesten Trails von GC. 
Locals lassen sich hier hochshutteln. 
Sollte man aber am Wochenende wg. hoher Wanderdichte meiden, macht sonst keinen Spaß.

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Da habt ihr die falsche Stelle fotografiert, die Stelle ist ja fast Zapfen frei
> Ich kann mich erinnern das man wg. den  10^10 Kieferzapfen Probleme hatte auf den Weg zu bleiben.


Das stimmt, es gab schlimmeres, aber genau dort (ziemlich weit unten) wurde ich so willenlos durch die Gegend gerollt das ich fluchend aufgegeben habe. Wollten den Zapfen dann mal klar machen, wer der Herr im Haus ist.



> Definitiv nicht mein Lieblingstrail.


Unterschreib.
Den S2 daneben haben wir irgendwie nicht mehr unter gebracht. Taugt der besser?


----------



## rayc (26. April 2013)

Yep, würde ich auf jeden Fall sagen.
Da kommen immer wieder Stufen und paar leichte Spitzkehren.
Würde es schon als flowig bezeichnen.

Ohne GPS findet man den Einsteig zu diesen S3-Trail sowieso eher nicht, da bleibt man automatisch auf den S2-Trail.
Der S3-Trail ist wohl bei Motocrosser beliebt, waren bei euch auch Spuren zu sehen?

Wir sind an anderer Stelle einfach den Spuren der Motocrosser gefolgt. Der Weg war nicht in der amtlichen Topo noch in OSM verzeichnet.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Yep, würde ich auf jeden Fall sagen.
> Da kommen immer wieder Stufen und paar leichte Spitzkehren.
> Würde es schon als flowig bezeichnen.


Schade. Vllt. das nächste mal.



> Der S3-Trail ist wohl bei Motocrosser beliebt, waren bei euch auch Spuren zu sehen?


Noe. Nichts aufgefallen und oben stand auch ein Motorradverbotsschild am Trailbeginn!


----------



## scylla (26. April 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das stimmt, es gab schlimmeres, aber genau dort (ziemlich weit unten) wurde ich so willenlos durch die Gegend gerollt das ich fluchend aufgegeben habe. Wollten den Zapfen dann mal klar machen, wer der Herr im Haus ist.



 kommt mir bekannt vor!
wenn vorher nicht das super wegerl zum cruz grande gekommen wäre, hätte das ding von mir die Sch3 Einstufung auf der Sch(eibenkleister)-Skala bekommen... aber nachdem man von dem super downhill vorher tiefenentspannt ist, kann man S(ingletrail)3 auch gelten lassen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. April 2013)

Hier ist Pause bis mindestens 2.5.

Drückt die Daumen für gutes Wetter im Vinschgau.


----------



## scylla (27. April 2013)

*daumendrück*
das komplette schlechte wetter für 10 jahre hatten wir letztes frühjahr im vinschgau abbekommen mit 3 (stark)regen-tagen von 4 tagen vor ort. jetzt regnet's da sicher nie wieder, sonst könnte die tourismus-wetterstatistik nicht mehr stimmen. wird also schon gut gehn 
(gott sei dank geht am 1. unser flieger, dann muss ich nicht neidisch sein )


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Mai 2013)

*Tag 4. 29.3.2013. Zu dritt in der Wärme und einer jagt Rennradler*

Ein warmer Tag! Wir starten in San Bartolome. Diesmal ist noch eine Nummer Drei dabei. Ben, den wir hier bei uns im KA schon mal auf dem SMDH kennen gelernt haben. Er ist fast zeitgleich mit uns zusammen mit seiner Freundin auf der Insel.

Nach kurzem Hallo kurbeln wir zusammen los. Man kann sich ja auch beim Treten unterhalten.

Unser Weg soll uns über die bekannte Strecke: Cruz Grande, Ayacata, Nublo zum Nieve hoch bringen.

Unterwegs zum Cruz Grande überholen uns ein paar Rennradler und Robert kanns nicht lassen. Er verabschiedet sich von uns und macht die letzten 300hm mit der Gruppe. 

Sieht lustig aus, von unten. Der rote Punkt mit riesen Rucksack, Protektoren und Fullface im Schatten der Renner:




Und von hinten hatte Robert nette Aussicht:





In Cruz Grande haben wir ihn dann mit deutlichem Abstand wieder eingefangen. Klatschnass. Er wollte es ja so. Ben und mir war "nur" warm:




Vom Nieve ging es dann Richtung Süd-Osten den kamm vor an den ganzen Antennen vorbei:




durch schöne Landschaft:




mit immer wieder hinreisendem Ausblick:




bis zum Einstieg in einen erst S2 und dann S3 Trail Richtung Süd-Westen nach Taidia.

Am Anfang war es hin und wieder doch recht zugewachsen:




aber das wurde:




immer besser:




um schließlich nach Umfahrung einer ziemlich schmalen ausgesetzen Stelle in einem wunderbaren S3 Spitzkehrentrail:





Leider auf der Westflanke, d.h. in der prallen Sonne bei Hitze am Toplevel.

Und so schwitzen wir uns den Spaß hinunter:




Die Wasservorräte schwanden, aber es gab genug Spaß:




Wie immer, hört so etwas dann auf. Und zu guter letzt noch der Hammer. San Bartolome lag leicht unter uns, aber auf der anderen Seite des Barranco. Was folgt sind ca. 500hm auf sacksteilen Straße in feinster Hitze um "rüber" zu kommen.

Arg! Kammera gerade ausgerichtet:




Immerhin gibt es immer wieder optische Leckerbissen:




Nach längerer Wasserloser Quälerei treffen wir bei der Bar in El Sequero wieder auf unsere erste Auffahrt und fragen uns, wieso wir das Auto nicht hier hin gestellt haben.

Nun ja, 200hm Straßebolzen zum Abschluß ist nicht ganz schlecht.

That's it. More to come.


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2013)

Ich muss gestehen an den Bilder habe ich es nicht wiedererkannt.
Ist schon krass. 

Grüße aus den Barrancos verseuchten Sierra Nevada 

ray


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Zugewachsen... das kenn ich noch von 2011 beim ersten Mal auf GC. Furchbar, das Grünzeug, vor allem die Büschchen mit dem milchigen Saft, die überall wachsen. Sich mit dem Gesicht nach unten auf einen drauf zu werfen kann ich nicht empfehlen, den Saft kriegt man kaum noch von der Haut ab, und vom Fahrrad auch nicht 
An Weihnachten war's jetzt nicht so schlimm wie auf euren Bildern. Muss in kurzer Zeit ganz schön ins Kraut geschossen sein, das Gemüse.

Hier in der Sierra Nevada ist's derzeit auch arg. Dagegen ist GC Kindergeburtstag, hier hat nämlich alles, was grün ist, Stacheln, selbst an den Blättern.


----------



## DocZoidy (12. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder! Ich sehe gar nicht so fertig aus wie ich mich am Ende gefühlt habe. Mitten drin musste ich mir von den beiden (zurecht) den folgenden Spruch anhören: "Der kleine Ben möchte bitte aus dem S3-Land abgeholt werden."


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal so langsam den nächsten Tag basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte mal so langsam den nächsten Tag basteln.



also wenn du das schon so sagst... schön wäre das 

Ich dachte, in D-Land ist eh so mieses Wetter?


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

schad drum. hätte eigentlich schon gern gelesen, wie es weiter ging auf der insel


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die Zeit des schlechten Wetters verstreichen lassen ohne hier weiter zu machen. Mea Culpa. Ich möchte das selber für mich weiter machen. Es wird passieren. Versprochen, aber langsam.


----------



## rayc (4. Juni 2013)

Jaja, lieber bei schlechten Wetter in der Pfalz Biken gehen 

Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, Biken geht vor. 

ray

P.S.: war nett und überraschend.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S.: war nett und überraschend.


Wir "müssen" irgendwann mal zusammen ne Runde biken. Das war jetzt ja nur ein kurzes Treffen.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

tja, dann musst du jetzt halt die zeit des schönen wetters nutzen, um weiterzuschreiben. ipse culpa 
(oder du erzählst es uns beim biken )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

*Tag 5. 30.3.2013. See, mehrfach*

Trotz gutem Wetter, weil heute mal nicht auf's Rad und mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen, ... ein nächster Tag.

Mit dem Auto nach Ajacata und von dort noch eine ganze Ecke Richtung Mogan runter, um an einer Ziegenzucht(?) das Auto abzustellen und los zu legen.

Wir fahren Richtung Soria auf S2/3 zum Presa del Soria ab.

Schnuffig:




Mit Wasserfall ohne Wasser und viel steil:




Zum Planschen:




Definitiv nett an zu schauen:




Dann oberhalb des Sees entlang bis nach Barancillo Andres und dort beginnt dann eine runde Arbeit:




Viel Arbeit! Es war mal wieder so, wie sie es gerne bauen. Steil! Hoch zum Presa Salto del Pero und von dort dann per schieben und ein wenig Tragen/Schuften hoch auf den Montana de Tauro.

Robert sagt mir seine Meinung, weil ich mal wieder ein Schiebefoto von ihm mache:




Die Nummer da hoch werden wir noch mehrfach machen, denn es gibt mehrere nette Möglichkeiten da runter.

Wir wählen dieses mal die östlichste. Zuerst geht es nach Süden auf einem klappernden "Tonscherben"weg bis zu einer lange verlassenen Schäfer(?)hütte. Von dort aus direkt nach Osten.

Wir umfahren/abfahren den Tauro mehr oder minder komplett und genießen S1/2 in reinkultur.

Nett:




Das geht eine ganze Weile gut, aber bis zur Straße die von Süden aus wieder zum Barancillo Andres hoch führt sind es dann doch noch eine Menge Höhenmeter.

Und so tut sich uns ab einer Kante an der wir nach Süden einschlagen folgender Anblick auf:




Es folgt S3 und ziemlich viel Aussicht ins Tiefe:




Und dabei natürlich eine Menge bilderarmut, bis sich uns folgendes zeigt:




Wow!




Ja, es geht runter:




Immer in der Wand lang:




Die spinnen die Kanarienvögel:




Einfach cool und nicht wirklich problematisch:




Nach dem Spaß geht es zuerst wieder auf Straße zum Barancillo Andres und dann an Soria und dem Stausee vorbei über eine nette Fahrstraße wieder hoch zum Auto:




Weil das Gekurve über den Berg ewig geht und wir noch Einkaufen müssen, geht es runter nach Mogan. Einkaufen. Kurze Tourieinlage. Über die Autobahn die bis Mogan geht bis nach Maspalomas und hoch in die Berge heim.

So darfs immer sein.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

endlich  jetzt darfst du das schlechte gewissen wieder einpacken 

interessant: an derselben stelle haben wir auch poserfotos gemacht  (geht ja fast nicht anders, man wird quasi dazu genötigt)
die a weng heiklere stelle davor davor bin ich aber brav gelaufen, die kombination mit der aussicht hat mir doch nicht so ganz gefallen. respekt, dass ihr euch da aufs rad getraut habt.


----------



## robertj (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> respekt, dass ihr euch da aufs rad getraut habt.



Laufen ist bei mir gefährlicher


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt bei Robert. Und die Tage später wird ja noch luftiger.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das stimmt bei Robert. Und die Tage später wird ja noch luftiger.



San Pedro? 
Da hatte ich auch keinen Bock zum laufen. Zu lang


----------



## rayc (4. Juni 2013)

Die Bilder sind echt toll

Ich bin aber entsetzt, so schmal hatte ich den Weg  nicht in Erinnerung. 

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

*Tag 6. 31.3.2013. Eier (und sonst nix).*

An dem Tag ging von der FW aus los und auch dorthin zurück. Kein Auto.

Hoch über San Bartolome mit nettem Blick ...




... und dem Üblichen bei El Sequero ...




... rauf zum Cruz Grande um dann immer Richtung Süden den Kamm endlang zu fahren:




Nett:




Dort finden wir erstmal was:




Ist ja immerhin Ostern.

Und dann geht's hinab S1/2 und am Ende auch mal kurz S3 zum Presa de Ayagaures und dann weiter nach Ayagaures.

Nett, aber nicht berauschend. Heute auch nicht mein Tag. Ich eier wie bekloppt durch die Gegend, wieso auch immer.





Kurz vor dem See:




Von dort aus beginnt dann eine Tourenradlerodysses durch zu viele Barrancos wieder in Richtung Heimat nach Osten.

Der Weg der Wahl zeigt sich nicht wirklich reizend:




Und es zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht sich! Mit etlichen Höhenmetern rein und raus. Gna!

Mit ab und an nettem Blick:




Rein in den Barranco, raus aus dem Barranco. Vier oder fünf mal. Endlose Kilometer in brütender Hitze ohne wirklichen Spaß.





Am Ende kurz vor Arteara dürfen wir uns noch über 200hm S2/3 Trail freuen, um dann in Gluthitze die Straße zur FW hoch zu fahren. Das reißt es für mich nicht raus.

Das wird im nachhinein auch für mich der uninteressanteste Tag bleiben.

Ayagaures? Nope. Außer man steht auf Tourenradeln.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ayagaures? Nope. Außer man steht auf Tourenradeln.




also ich fand den Trail zum Stausee geil, auch wenn's jetzt nicht gerade die krasseste Vertride-Aktion auf dem Planeten ist. Ok, die andere Variante (bei der ersten Feldwegquerung ziemlich weit oben gradaus statt links auf den Feldweg... man kommt dann nicht direkt am See raus sondern weiter oben im Tal) hatte es mehr in sich und war noch besser. Habt ihr die auch gemacht?
Leider hat diesen Winter wohl jemand Steine gefegt auf dem Ayagaures Trail. 2011 ist man da durch die losen Platten gerutscht (spannender), an Weihnachten musste man sich die Steinchen suchen. 
Die Rückfahrt nervt halt gewaltig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Rückfahrt nervt halt gewaltig.


Die Rückfahrt versaut den ganzen Tag (aus meiner Sicht).

Den Anderen sind wir nicht gefahren, weil wir zum Teufel nicht daran gedacht haben da noch mal raus zu kurbeln.

Wie schon geschrieben. Ich bin rumgeeiert an dem Tag, das war nett lang S1/2 und nur wenig S3 am Ende, das kann spaßig sein, aber das Zusammenspiel von schlechtem Fahrfeeling und dem Mist am Ende ...

... gestrichen.


----------



## robertj (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> also ich fand den Trail zum Stausee geil, auch wenn's jetzt nicht gerade die krasseste Vertride-Aktion auf dem Planeten ist.
> Die Rückfahrt nervt halt gewaltig.



Trail war auch sehr gut, die lange Anfahrt und die endlose Rückfahrt hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Rückfahrt versaut den ganzen Tag (aus meiner Sicht).
> 
> Den Anderen sind wir nicht gefahren, weil wir zum Teufel nicht daran gedacht haben da noch mal raus zu kurbeln.
> 
> ...



von soner doofen piste lass ich mir nicht den tag verderben. wahrscheinlich waren nur die ostereier schlecht 

next time probiert ihr "geradaus", das ist nach oben S1 eher S2/S3 und am schluss ziemlich witzig und ne schwere S3, weil man sich dauernd irgendwo parken kann und mit ganz viel gewuchte zwischen den brocken durchzwängen muss. am ende brauchts dann auch nimmer die ätz-piste, sondern man kann den dritten wanderweg in das tal einfach kurz und schmerzlos hochtragen und hat dann am ende nur noch a bisserl pistengeschrubbe zum cruz grande.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

Für dich Scylla, ne Vorschau. Nicht San Pedro. Kommt am 4.4. Weißt du wo? 





Mehr krank! Das war soooooooooooo geil!

Sternchen dafür werden gerne gesehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> am ende brauchts dann auch nimmer die ätz-piste, sondern man kann den dritten wanderweg in das tal einfach kurz und schmerzlos hochtragen und hat dann am ende nur noch a bisserl pistengeschrubbe zum cruz grande.


Gemerkt. Danke.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Für dich Scylla, ne Vorschau. Nicht San Pedro. Kommt am 4.4. Weißt du wo?




ich werd jetzt noch ganz traurig, wenn ich dran denke, dass wir da GEWANDERT sind  und die bikes verpackt unten im auto. das war die grauenhafteste folter, die man sich ausdenken kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte selten mehr Puls beim Stolperrunterbiken als da. San Pedro war auch "ordentlich" , aber das hier hats echt alles getoppt.


----------



## rayc (4. Juni 2013)

robertj schrieb:


> Trail war auch sehr gut, die lange Anfahrt und die endlose Rückfahrt hat mir nicht gefallen.



Kann man so sagen.
Die Trailabfahrt scheint inzwischen stark genutzt zu sein und recht beliebt zu sein.
Evt. ein Grund warum nicht mehr so viel loses Kram drin war.
Ich würde viel dafür geben wenn wir hier sowas hätten, auf GC zählt er zu den leichteren Trails.

Die Rückfahrt über Piste durch die Barrancos wird übrigens für gutes Geld wöchentlich als MTB-Tour angeboten 
Diese Runde hat jede Bikestation auf der Insel im Programm. 

ray


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hatte selten mehr Puls beim Stolperrunterbiken als da. San Pedro war auch "ordentlich" , aber das hier hats echt alles getoppt.



mach ruhig weiter  (ok, ich hab ja drum gebettelt)
wann geht der nächste flug?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> mach ruhig weiter  (ok, ich hab ja drum gebettelt)


 


> wann geht der nächste flug?


Um/über Weihnachten zwei Wochen, wenn Robert mitspielt, aber da mache ich mir wenig Sorgen.  Und es wir wohl wieder La Palma werden.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

wer weiß, ob wir uns dann nicht "zufällig" über den weg biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Januar 2014)

Damit das hier mal ein Ende findet:

Ich kann mich nicht mehr so richtig erinnern und aus den GPS-Tracks zurück basteln habe ich keine Lust, also bekommt ihr hier wenigstens Bilderhighlights der restlichen Tage.

Oft (wie von diesem Tag) fahrtechnisch wenig bis gar nichts, dann war es meist sehr gut. 

*Tag 7. 1.4.2013.*


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

ich glaub's ja nicht.

klares zeichen für heimat-depressionen!
(und hör gefälligst mit den sonnenbildern auf. du musst doch flüge suchen )

die vielen blüten sind mal geil. ich glaub, wir müssen mal wieder im frühjahr hin!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Januar 2014)

Du wirst lachen, folgendes stand bei mir gerade im Chat:


> [19:40:44] <RobertJ> gibt ende märz nur einen hinflug bei ryanair. keinen rückflug
> [19:41:16] <Holger Rusch> lol. nicht ganz durchgängig der plan und wieder die ryanairscheisse
> [19:44:39] <RobertJ> condor 330€+ rad
> [19:44:47] <Holger Rusch> hmm
> [19:45:08] <RobertJ> mal abwarten, vielleicht kommt doch noch schnee


Ich muss endlich meine neuen Freerideski einweihen!


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2014)

OneWay-Ticket ist keine doofe Idee, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat um dort zu leben. 

Wie sagt immer ein Kollege: "ich arbeite an der 3ten Millionen, die ersten beiden haben nicht geklappt" 

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2014)

*Tag 8. 2.4.2013.*


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2014)

*Tag 9. 3.4.2013.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (11. Januar 2014)

Träum, einer der geilsten Abfahrten auf GC 

Die ersten beiden Bilder kann ich nicht zuordnenden, ist das auf der gleichen Abfahrt?

Ray


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2014)

deine perspektiven beim fotografieren sind echt manchmal ein knaller! saugeil  (wie übrigens auch der fotografierte weg, aber das ist ja eh klar)

ersten teil umfahren? also zumindest nicht bewusst oder absichtlich. seid ihr am campingplatz vorbei oder hab ihr irgendeinen anderen einstieg gewählt? gab ja mehrere möglichkeiten da hin zu kommen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2014)

Den ersten Teil seid ihr laut Aussage von Robert bzw. eurem Track umfahren. Auf der Wasserleitung war es oft übel ausgesetzt, ich weiss nicht ob scylla das gefallen hätte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2014)

Eurer Track lief soweit ich mich erinnere weiter "rechts" über einen breiteren Wanderweg und kam erst kurz vor der Steilstufe wieder zu unserem. Ich kann euch den Track die Tage schicken, wenn ichs vergesse, melden. Bin unterwegs.

Edit. Danke für das Lob. Gebe mir Mühe und hoffe ab und an auch mal abgelichtet zu sein. Von dem Urlaub gibts auch Sachen mit mir. Die streue ich mal ein.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2014)

stimmt, der erste teil vor es richtig in den barranco rein ging war in unserer variante ein bissel (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) harmlos 
track wird gern genommen fürs nächste mal (ob's mir dann gefällt wird vor ort beurteilt)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder ein FDT Kanditat.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1546278]
	
[/URL]
Freue mich über Sternchen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2014)

*Tag 10. 4.4.2013.*


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2014)

Moin,
Stern hast du bekommen 
Und jetzt ist klar was ihr gemacht habt.

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2014)

Danke. Also ist der Track angekommen.

PS: Die Bilder aus dem Urlaub sind noch komplett geotagged.


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2014)

Das sagst du jetzt!
Wir haben gestern Abend über der Karte gebrütet um rauszufinden wo ihr lang seid.
Wir haben richtig geraten. 

Hey, habt ihr schlechtes Wetter, da du Bilder einstellst?
Hier scheint die Sonne.
Aber es ist verdammt kalt. 

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2014)

Ich bin krank.  Ein Teil macht heute die Kalmit unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2014)

gute Besserung!

Wir haben uns heute auch für Ausschlafen und Rumgammeln entschieden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2014)

Danke. Das Geotaggen habe ich aufgegeben, seid ich nicht immer 100% mit logge, vielleicht sollte ich mir das wieder angewöhnen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

*Tag 11. 5.4.2013.*


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2014)

Ah, ihr seid die erste Abfahrt runter nach Mogan.
Wir sind da nicht runter, weil der Einstieg doch sehr ausgesetzt ist.
Ich bin da zu Fuß die ersten Kehren runter im Wissen das scylla es *nicht* zu Fuß packen würde.
Ich hätte mich da keine Meter getraut aufs Bike zu setzen, Respekt das @robertj da gefahren ist. 
Stammt die Einstufung in OSM von euch?
Falls nicht, passt sie? Erst S5 dann S4 und am Schluß S3?

ray

P.S.: Das entscheidende Wort "nicht" eingefügt


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> im Wissen das scylla es zu Fuß packen würde.



Nur dass scylla sich dann nach einem Blick über die Kante geweigert hat, auch nur daran zu denken.

@Prof. Dr. YoMan
ihr habt doch einen Knall . Oder wie Oscar immer zu sagen pflegte "Robert es muy loco!"

Trotzdem ernsthafte Frage (du weißt ja mittlerweile wie ich gut ich rumpienzen kann): könnte mir das mit "Schiebung" der ausgesetzten Meter in Gesamtheit Spaß machen, oder lohnt das dann doch eher nicht (weil überall ausgesetzt, oder dort langweilig wo nicht ausgesetzt, etc.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

@rayc:
Das ist vor allem Kopfsache. Ich denke in dem oberen Stück gibt es eine oder zwei echte S4 Kehren. Von S5 ist das noch ne Ecke weg (, vor allem wenn ich mir die S5 Bilder auf der Singeltrailscalawebsite anschaue ) Ist mit Umsetzen zum Abgrund hin. Der Rest ist technisch S3 (da kannst du manchmal sogar rumrayen (äh rumfahren)) , aber leider überall ziemlich schmerzhaft. Vor der Wand (das Bild an dem Robert schiebt) ist es fast nur S2, aber leider letal, falls man etwas falsch macht und viel Platz ist auch nicht.
Der ganze Rest runter in der Querflanke im Hang ist fieses unglaublich steiles Geröll S3. Wenn man das nicht mag, gibt man auch da gerne mal ne S4. 

@scylla:
He, ich bin das auch gefahren (in ähnlichen Teilen). Will auch "muy loco" sein.  Nur weil es keine Photos von mir gibt. No pics, did not happen? 
Nach der Wandquerung (unterhalb der Wand) hast du sicher deinen Spaß. Der Rutschgeröllkram ist sack steil (siehe das Schiebebild von Robert im Hintergrund) birgt aber vor allem Spaß, Frust, Hitze, Misserfolg und Erfolg.  Ob es das runterschieben dann bringt ist eine andere Sache, außer vllt. um gegen seinen inneren Schweinehund zu kämpfen. Robert hat in zwei Jahren seine satten Höhenprobleme fast komplett bekämpft.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Oskar hat dich aber auch immer ignoriert 
Und ich dachte, du wärst nur der Fotograf 

Ok, dann gibt's von mir halt auch noch ein "Holger es lo que mas loco" und ein "Danke" für die Einschätzung.
Das erste Stück sieht zumindest auf dem Bild zumindest überlebbar aus... man landet halt auf der nächsten Kehre aber wenigstens nicht unten im Ort wenn's schief geht. Da wo Robert schiebt werd ich aber ganzganz sicher dasselbe tun. Mal schauen, kommt auf jeden Fall dann auf die Liste für next time.


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2014)

danke fürs Antworten, du bist definitiv auch  muy loco 

Ich hätte die ersten Kehren eine hohe E-Nummer verpasst, weil Abgang nicht überlebbar, aber kein S5. 
Nacch dne 2 Kehren, bin ich wieder hoch gelaufen. War sack steil kommt auf den 2 Bildern leider so nicht rüber.
Steiler Rutschkram hört sich unspassig an.

Auch wenn ich keine Höhenangst habe, muss ich mich da auch rantasten.
Inzwischen fahre ich Sachen, an denen ich dir vor 1-2 Jahren einen Vogel gezeigt hätte.

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, du wärst nur der Fotograf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Inzwischen fahre ich Sachen, an denen ich dir vor 1-2 Jahren einen Vogel gezeigt hätte.


So muss das sein. Immer an den fortgeschrittenen Anfänger Robert denken. Den hat der Eike vor zwei Jahren vor einer CC-Karriere gerettet.  Und bei mir ist es auch nicht anders. Eike hat mich in fortgeschrittenem Alter auch erst seit ein wenig mehr Zeit zur Trailsucht gebracht.

Die E-Nummernskala hab ich nicht im Hirn. Aktuell komme ich mit der S-Skala gut zurecht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Das erste Stück sieht zumindest auf dem Bild zumindest überlebbar aus... man landet halt auf der nächsten Kehre aber wenigstens nicht unten im Ort wenn's schief geht.


Es ist bis auf ein zwei Stellen wo es im oberen Teil im Fehlerfall >3m ins Geröll schmerzhaft. Wirklich gefährlich wie schon gesagt nur an zwei Stellen und halt unter der Wand.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Muss man sich eh vor Ort anschauen, Fotos verzerren das alles. Außerdem kann sich (hoffentlich) die persönliche Einschätzung des Risikos auch noch ändern, bis wir das nächste Mal vor Ort sind


----------



## robertj (13. Januar 2014)

OSM stammt von mir. Die 2 richtig schweren Kehren sind nicht auf den Bildern und sind meiner Meinung nach S4, hüfthocher Absatz mitten in der Kehre (bin ich nicht gefahren ;-) ). Der Rest schwankt zwischen S3 und S4.
Kurz vor dem Schiebebild bin ich mit dem Lenker in der Wand hängengeblieben und über den Lenker gesprungen. Normalerweise wäre ich dort auch gefahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

robertj schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Schiebebild bin ich mit dem Lenker in der Wand hängengeblieben und über den Lenker gesprungen. Normalerweise wäre ich dort auch gefahren.


Soviel zum Thema "loco".  Das hatte ich nicht gesehen und du hattest es nicht erzählt. Ich hab brav hinterher geschoben, als ich dich schieben sah. Edit: Robert chattet mich gerade an und meint ich habe ein Gedächtnisproblem. Ich hätte ihn da aufgelesen. Ups.

Die eine Hüfthohe ist eine Kehre nach links direkt unter der von rechts kommenden Wand. Ich erinnere mich. Ok, S3 ist das sicher nicht. S5 dann aber vor allem weil es wirklich sehr viel Aua machen würde.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

robertj schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Schiebebild bin ich mit dem Lenker in der Wand hängengeblieben und über den Lenker gesprungen. Normalerweise wäre ich dort auch gefahren.



dazu fällt auch mir nur das ein: 
nur leider wächst mit der Beschreibung der ekligen Sachen auch mein Bedürfnis, das mal live zu sehen. Auch irgendwie: ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

*Tag 12. 6.4.2013.*

Ein fotoarmer Tag - muss gut gewesen sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

*Tag 13. 7.4.2013.*

Dito. Der war wirklich gut!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

@scylla: Die Videos von Robert zu dem Tag angeschaut?


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @scylla: Die Videos von Robert zu dem Tag angeschaut?



wenn du mir sagst, wo ich die finde, dann mach ich das doch glatt 

Ich komm grad nicht mal drauf, wo ihr euch an Tag 13 rumgetrieben habt. Ist das die Mogan-Grobschotterabfahrt?

Das letzte Bild von Tag 12 sagt mir auch nix. 
Die davor allerdings schon, einer meiner Lieblings-Trails 

Kannst du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2014)

Du kennst beides.
Klick mal auf Karte beim Bild 

Mogan ist beim 2ten richtig.

Beim letzten Bild des Tages 12 waren wir 2011. An der Stelle haben wir den Abstieg gesucht und nicht gefunden.
Und sind deshalb umgedreht.

Ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Beim letzten Bild des Tages 12 waren wir 2011. An der Stelle haben wir den Abstieg gesucht und nicht gefunden. Und sind deshalb umgedreht.


Der Abstieg war eine S5 Tragenummer, welche es irgendwie auch auf Video gibt. Vollkommen sinnfrei, wobei es einen etwas leichteren Weg gegeben hätte als den, den wir genommen haben, aber auch krank.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn du mir sagst, wo ich die finde, dann mach ich das doch glatt


Ich dachte Robert hat dir/euch das gemailt, nachdem er es temporär hoch geladen hat und mir den Link gegeben. Dunno.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Du kennst beides.
> Klick mal auf Karte beim Bild



ach ja, das liebe geotagging. da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, ich trottel (steht ja sogar etwas weiter oben) 

das grobschotter-dingens bei mogan hab ich letzten winter gehasst wie die pest. der barranco-abstieg war ja mehr von links nach rechts gerollt werden als gradausfahren, und als ich dann irgendwann genervt zum laufen übergegangen bin fand ich diese fortbewegungsart auch nicht viel besser (mehr von links nach rechts gerollt werden als geradeauslaufen ).
in der rückschau allerdings auch nicht viel schlimmer als so mancher la palma trail . beim nächsten mal find ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts tragisches mehr dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

Beim 13. Tag ist die Einfahrt in den Barranco aus meiner Sicht für 30-40m am Stück S4. Ich bin da nur zufällig durch gestürzt )) und war unten komplett überrascht noch ein Rad zwischen den Beinen zu haben. Geiles Gefühl! Ich habe da glaube ich ein Bild, Blick zurück, da kann man nicht mal den Weg erahnen.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Beim 13. Tag ist die Einfahrt in den Barranco aus meiner Sicht für 30-40m am Stück S4. Ich bin da nur zufällig durch gestürzt )) und war unten komplett überrascht noch ein Rad zwischen den Beinen zu haben. Geiles Gefühl! Ich habe da glaube ich ein Bild, Blick zurück, da kann man nicht mal den Weg erahnen.



die Einfahrt ganz oben fand ich ja sogar noch lustig, das kann nie S4 gewesen sein, dazu wäre ich da noch nicht ansatzweise in der Lage gewesen. Kurz vor's ins Bachbett reinging war dann was haariges, aber ich mein, dass das auch noch abrollbar war... S3+ unter großzügiger Wegdefinition? Das Bachbett danach war halt S-unfahrbar, und nach dem Bachbett kam der grauenhafte S-magichnicht Grobschotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte das, bevor es ins Bachbett rein gibt. Das Bachbett selber fand ich dann zeckig und ich war platt, aber Robert hat sich da durch sehr viel durchgepowered. Direkte Wege helfen, kosten aber Kraft. Dauernd drüber.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich meinte das, bevor es ins Bachbett rein gibt. Das Bachbett selber fand ich dann zeckig und ich war platt, aber Robert hat sich da durch sehr viel durchgepowered. Direkte Wege helfen, kosten aber Kraft. Dauernd drüber.



Teilweise hab ich die "Möglichkeit" ja auch noch gesehen, aber nicht durchgängig. Wenn ich beim Aufsteigen schon die nächste zwingende Schiebestrecke 5m vor mir seh, hab ich meistens gar keine Lust, mich für die 5m aufs Rad zu begeben.
Was ähnliches hatten wir aufm LP8 auf La Palma, den ihr ja nicht gemacht habt. Zuerst versucht man's immer wieder und findet's lustig. Aber irgendwann ist die Luft so dermaßen raus, dass man beim nächsten Hängenbleiber freiwillig mal 20 Meter weiterläuft.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich dachte Robert hat dir/euch das gemailt, nachdem er es temporär hoch geladen hat und mir den Link gegeben. Dunno.



jetzt hat's geklappt 
überaus grauslig und auf der to-do-liste ganz oben (neiiin, ich bin nicht masochistisch, nur blöd )


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mich ob der Kommentare beömmelt. Und Robert ärgert sich auf LP nich gefilmt zu haben.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

ich sag nur: Trailtourette


----------



## rayc (15. Januar 2014)

Das scylla einen Sockenschuss  hat ist mir klar, aber das sie zur Rotsocke  mutiert, geht zu weit. 

Da muss viel Langweile aufkommen, bevor wir da runterlaufen.

Ray


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

ich will da ja nicht runterlaufen, sondern runterfahren 
außerdem kenn ich dich und deinen knall zu gut, red dir nix ein (du willst es doch auch, baby *rrrrr*)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2014)

*Tag 14. 8.4.2013.* The End.

Gut, Bilderlos, mal wieder. Die letzte Abfahrt ist wow.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich will da ja nicht runterlaufen, sondern runterfahren
> außerdem kenn ich dich und deinen knall zu gut, red dir nix ein (du willst es doch auch, baby)


Tja Ray, und nun? 

Video 1017: "<komische Geräusche von mir> ..... ich hab ne nasse Hose ... <weitergebrabbel>"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> *Tag 14. 8.4.2013.* The End.
> 
> Gut, Bilderlos, mal wieder. Die letzte Abfahrt ist wow.



Cool, da sieht man ja sogar einen Weg, und der Weg sieht gut aus 
Wir haben uns da 2011 noch nahezu weglos zu Fuß durchs dichte Wolfsmilch-Gestrüpp gekämpft und wussten teilweise nicht ob wir überhaupt noch richtig sind. Letzten Winter sah der Weg von unten "hergerichtet" aus mit schönem Mäuerchen am Ausstieg etc.. haben uns dann aber doch nicht getraut, weil die Erinnerung an die krautige Abtragung noch nicht genügend verblasst war. Beruhigt mich, dass wir euch da nicht ins Niemandsland geschickt haben. Danke für's Ausprobieren  und für Nr. 3 auf der GC-To-Do-Liste!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2014)

Man kann auf den zwei Bildern ja ein wenig die Steilheit erahnen. Ich weiß nicht ob Robert das S3 oder S4 getagged hat oder was da von @stuntzi drin war. Es ist mindestens S3+.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Man kann auf den zwei Bildern ja ein wenig die Steilheit erahnen. Ich weiß nicht ob Robert das S3 oder S4 getagged hat oder was da von @stuntzi drin war. Es ist mindestens S3+.



Dass der Steilhang nicht verschwindet war klar  Aber wenigstens keine Pflanzenhölle mehr (den weißen Saft von den Wolfsmilchgewächsen wieder von der Haut abzubekommen ist ekelhaft).
Da oben wo du Robert fotografiert hast, war glaub der Weg sogar komplett abgebröselt. Ich erinnere mich irgendwo mal mein Rad runtergestellt zu haben, und dann mich an den Armen die Kante runtergehangelt zu haben um unten auf den Boden zu kommen. Schön war das jedenfalls nicht. Dann lieber aufm Rad die Hose von S3+ Steilkram voll haben mit der Option wenigstens laufend elegant runter zu kommen ohne eine Machete zu brauchen.
Hätte damals wahrscheinlich eh nix gebracht, wenn der Weg hergerichtet gewesen wäre, aber next time dürfte es schon einen Unterschied machen (müssen uns wohl beeilen, vor's wieder zuwuchert).


----------



## rayc (15. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Man kann auf den zwei Bildern ja ein wenig die Steilheit erahnen. Ich weiß nicht ob Robert das S3 oder S4 getagged hat oder was da von @stuntzi drin war. Es ist mindestens S3+.


Die Einstufung stammt von mir.
Außer Robert hat es geändert.

2011 war der Weg definitiv in einen schlechteren Zustand, das was gemacht wurde sahen wir am Ausstieg Ende 2012.
2011 hatten wir teilweise Probleme den Weg zu finden.
@stuntzi ist da deutlich früher runter. Ich glaube, er hat es als Schiebe-Scheiß-Dreck klassifiziert. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, in welchen Zustand der Weg damals war.

Man sollte beachten, das sich die Wege auf den Kanaren aufgrund des Untergrunds und der Witterung sehr schnell ändern können.
Aber die Wege regelmässig wieder hergerichtet, ein Weg der eine unfahrbare zugewachsene Geröllspur ist, kann ein Jahr später Kinderwagentauglich sein.

ray


----------



## stuntzi (18. Januar 2014)

Schiebescheißdreck? War das Casas de la Inagua nach San Nicolas?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Januar 2014)

Das vorletzte Bild hat nen Geotag. Ich weiss nicht wie der heisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. April 2014)

Jemand Lust auf ein paar Bilder von 2014?


----------



## rayc (8. April 2014)

Klaro, nur her damit!

Ray


----------



## scylla (8. April 2014)

muss ich mir noch überlegen. Die Fernweh-Depressionen von der letzten Bilderrunde sind noch nicht ganz überwunden


----------



## Joshua60 (8. April 2014)

Klar, wir wollen sehen, ob Dein Wattkopftrainingslager Früchte getragen hat! :-D


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. April 2014)

Das Training war erfolgreich genug.

Ich mach mal ein paar Bilder pro Tag, je nachdem ob irgendwie was dabei ist.

1.

Black&White


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. April 2014)

2.

Der Zustand der Trails wechselt jährlich deutlich.




Ups.


----------



## scylla (9. April 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 2.
> 
> Der Zustand der Trails wechselt jährlich deutlich.



Hoppala, sieht krautig aus 

Die Erfahrung mit den wechselnden Zuständen durften wir ja auch schon sammeln. Das eine Jahr klettert man eine ausgewaschene grüne Hölle runter, und das nächste Jahr langweilt man sich an derselben Stelle auf einem kinderwagentauglich gepflasterten Flowtrail (überspitzt ausgedrückt). 
Steigert die Spannung, wenn man so will


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. April 2014)

Ja, wir hatten am letzten Tag die Freude einen Dschungelscheissdreck vom letzten Jahr dieses mal als angenehmen Spaß zu empfinden, da ein Trupp den Weg wieder gepflegt hat.

PS: Die Bilder sind Geotagged.


----------



## superstef (10. April 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> *Tag 14. 8.4.2013.* The End.
> 
> Gut, Bilderlos, mal wieder. Die letzte Abfahrt ist wow.



lohnt sich da die lange anfahrt und das ende im barranco - also wirklich ehrlich?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

Das übliche Problem. Für uns war es ein dem Urlaub die "kurze" Hausrunde am letzten Tag. Man muss ja oft relativ viel Strecke zurücklegen. Oft auf Straße mit sinnvoller Steigung und kommt dann auf einen netten Schnitt Trail/Anfahrt. Auf Gran Canaria geht das öfters mal "schief".

Ich fand's nett, von Fataga über San Bartolome nach Cruz Granda, dann vor, runter und wieder retour nach Fataga.

Beim nächsten mal würde ich wohl lieber von San Bartolome aus die Straße am Sportplatz nach Süd-Süd-West nehmen, dann folgend den Karrenweg und oben die letzten <100hm Trail hochtragen/schieben.

Die Abfahrt geht ja runter bis auf Straßenniveau fast und wer S3+ mag und es auch gerne mal rollig mag (unten) der hat das Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

3.









Leider ist der sehr zugewachsen, mal weniger wie hier, mal unfahrbar mehr.




Die zweite Wahl war nett.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

@superstef:

Wie ich das auf deiner Webseite gesehen habe, macht ihr so was immer mit rollierendem Shuttle (seid also mindestens zu dritt), wenn du natürlich viel mit dem Auto wieder hoch fahren kannst und nicht wie wir immer schön brav wieder hoch treten, ist die Anfahrt da zum Trailhead nicht nach deinem Geschmack.


----------



## superstef (10. April 2014)

Yo - mit dem auto ist das schon ganz angenehm - wir treten aber schon auch das eine oder andere stück. Die Abfahrt sieht aber trotz dem langen zubringer gut aus. Man muss sich dann halt an der Abzweigung nach Ayagaures vorbeimogeln....

Ich war jetzt auch in der letzten woche auf GC und überrascht, dass doch einige wege/trails ordentlich hergerichtet waren, z.B. nach ayagaures. Das ist jetzt fast ne autobahn geworden....aber ich könnte schon wieder hin


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

Was meinst du mit dem nach Ayagaures? Den "Rausfahrer" aus dem Ayagaures Richtung Straße des Tals von Fataga?

Wir haben uns für das Hochtragen im Westen und dann den Forstweg wieder hoch nach Cruz Grande entschieden. Das ist ein er"tragbar"er Kompromiss.


----------



## superstef (10. April 2014)

nee - ich meine den trail nach ayagaures hinunter, der biegt ja links ab wenn du nach deiner beschreibung von san bartolome den trail hochgehst und dann die Piste richtung süden rüberquerst - aber vielleicht habe ich da auch n denkfehler oder ne falsche richtung drin


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

Ne du hast schon recht, da geht einer runter. Aber vom Cruz Grande hat man ja mehrere Möglichkeiten da rein zu stürzen. Ich dachte du redest vom "Raus"weg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2014)

4.


----------



## 0ceansize (15. April 2014)

Oh mann, sind das geile Trails! Schade dass auf GC nur geführte Touren für CC-Fahrer angeboten werden (so zumindest mein Eindruck). Alleine würde ich mir das eher nicht zutrauen... Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2014)

Die S-Trailbewertungen auf der openmtb/openandro-map also openstreetmap sind im großen und ganzen ok. Wir haben teilweise Sachen etwas angepasst. D.h. das ist schon eine gute Bewertung.

Alleine ist natürlich so ein Ding. Wir waren teilweise den ganzen Tag alleine auf den Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2014)

5.











Manchmal geht's halt einfach nicht:


----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Manchmal geht's halt einfach nicht:



Ups, so kenn ich das aber nicht. Bissi kaputt wie mir scheint.

Das Neonshirt kommt auf den Fotos aber in der Tat gut


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ups, so kenn ich das aber nicht. Bissi kaputt wie mir scheint.


Jupp. Endsteil und rutschig. Man kann es an den Personen im Hintergrund erahnen wie steil es ist.


----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

Anfang 2013 sah's da noch so aus



scheint inzwischen ein ordentlicher Teil vom Berg abgegangen zu sein


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2014)

Und wieder bestätigt sich, dass die Trails auf GC im dauernden Wandel sind.


----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

Dafür habt ihr den Trail nach Arteara in fahrbarem Zustand erwischt, den wir 2011 recht "weglos" durchs Gestrüpp runtergeklettert sind. Gleicht sich irgendwie alles aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2014)

6.

Irgendwie Landschaft only mit manchmal Blick auf den Trail. War wohl zu nett.  (Ja, das war es.)





Fahrradsuchbild:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Mai 2014)

Hier noch was landschaftliches vom letzten Tag. Dazwischen kommen noch zwei ganz nette Tage. Mag noch jemand?


----------



## Frankentourer (9. Mai 2014)

Aber immer doch! Her damit
Will doch auch mal Lust auf ein neues Ziel bekommen!


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Mai 2014)

Aber ja bitte!


----------



## superstef (28. Dezember 2014)

Ist irgendjemand aus der gemeinde im Jan 2015 (17.-25.1.) auf Cran Canaria?


----------



## rayc (28. Dezember 2014)

Wir sind erst am 24.12 heimgeflogen.
War wie wie immer toll


----------



## TKBK (1. Januar 2015)

Wow, so viele tolle bilder. Ich freu mich schon auf Ende Jan. Erstmals GC
24.01-08.02.2015


----------



## orangerauch (9. Januar 2015)

kleiner Vorgeschmack auf GC (Dezember 2014):


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Januar 2015)

Der freie Fall zur Kirche im Fels. Ein Highlight.


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2015)

Da war eine Kirche? 
Habe ich nicht bemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Der freie Fall zur Kirche im Fels. Ein Highlight.



Ich hab genauso wenig eine Kirche gesehen, wie die kläffenden Hunde gehört. Wohl zu vertieft in den Trail 
Ein Highlight auf jeden Fall, genau wie der zugewucherte Trail direkt nebenan (to-do für euch next time... und ein kleines Ratespiel, das nur vor Ort herausgefunden werden kann: wie zur Hölle kann ein Hinterrad selbsttätig lenken?)

PS: aus aktuellem Anlass noch ein Link zum Klicken und Voten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2015)

Schön das der Titel des Bildes so schön wurde.


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn du schon einen kreativen Moment hast, muss man es (aus)nutzen 

Aber wo ist da die Kirche?
Da gibt es Wohnhäuser im Fels mit vielen kläffenden Hunden und mindestens 2 Höhlenrestaurants.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2015)

Hmm, ich dachte da wäre auch eine Kirche im Fels? Nicht nur Restaurants?


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2015)

@scylla hat gegoogelt, das eine vermeintliche Restaurant ist eine Kirche.

Du hattest also recht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2015)

Um die meine Laune zu verbessern:

6.



























Wie immer Klick für Groß.

Das letzte mag gesternt werden. Ich find's super.


----------



## rayc (17. Januar 2015)

Sieht ja auch toll aus


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Januar 2015)

Und noch zwei von dem Tag.







Das letzte war glaube ich das zweit-coolste Bild des Urlaubs.  Oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Januar 2015)

Mein Letztes von oben ist heute in der FDT Auswahl. Würde mich freuen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Januar 2015)

Danke für das FDT.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2015)

Tag 7 fiel aus. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wieso.

Tag 8:











Und hier ein Schmankerl von @robertj.



Und nochmal in Quer:


----------



## rayc (24. Januar 2015)

Da haben wir 2012 hochgeschleppt , weil unser Auto am Cruz Grande stand und wir nicht aussenrum über Fataga (Unterkunft) hoch wollten.
Runter sind wir da 2011.


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2015)

Ich kann mich an diese Stelle zum Verrecken nicht mehr Erinnern. Muss Verdrängung sein, 2011 hab ich da unter Garantie geschoben.
Schaut auf jeden Fall gut aus 
Mir hätte das Loch hinter der letzten Stufe, auf das Robert da gerade zufährt, ein wenig die Haare gesträubt. In Natura schaut's wahrscheinlich noch böser aus. Sollte vielleicht mal auf die Liste für nächstes Mal (wenn diese bescheuerte Querung davor nur nicht wäre).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2015)

Es geht tendentiell nur runter und es gibt keine wirklich fiesen Hackler. Klar, wenn man sich dumm anstellt bleibt man hängen. Hauptproblem, ist das man recht schnell wird, da man über das Gerumpel nicht langsam drüber mag und das Ende dann sehr abrupt kommt. Nebenbei ist die Auachance wenn es schief geht hoch.


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

*WOW *tolle Bilder... von GC, bin Ende Februar mit einem Spezi das erste mal dort. Hab mich bei der Planung an Rayc & Stunzis Tracks orientiert. Wir radln alles ohne Shuttle von Maspalomas aus, vielleicht habt ihr mir ja noch ein paar Tips. Merci harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2016)

Hmm, von Maspalomas aus? Das ist mal ein Plan. Weit, sehr weit, sag ich da nur. In der Gegend kenne ich fast nix, außer die Sachen vom Cruz Grande runter nach Ayagaures usw.
Solange Ihr nicht den Wunsch habt mit dem Auto zu den Startpunkten zu fahren, kann man dir nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

Wir wollen das radln, alles bis 3000hm ist für uns O.K.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2016)

Und dann in S2/S3 oder mehr herunter? Auch dort sind die Tage nur begrenzt lang. Hast du mal geschaut wie viele KM und HM das einmalig auf den höchsten Punkt der Insel sind?


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

hariboo schrieb:


> Wir wollen das radln, alles bis 3000hm ist für uns O.K.



Tiere 
Gehen tut das alles schon. Aber nach dem endlosen Uphill würd ich keinen einzigen Trail mehr fahren, und auf dem Straßendownhill zurück spätestens dann verrecken, wenn der erste Gegenanstieg kommt. Ist ja nicht nur so, dass der Gipfel ewig viele Straßen-km von Maspalomas entfernt wäre, sondern da sind auch noch 1-2 lustige Bodenwellen dazwischen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, wie witzig der Rückweg dann wird, wenn man auf die Idee kommt, in eine andere Richtung als direkt nach Süden abzufahren.


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

Merci Euch, wir werden wie immer viel strampeln, füh starten, spät heimkehren und viel fahren (notfalls aiuch Strasse Retour).


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

Mal ernsthaft, was spricht denn dagegen, ab und an mit einem Mietauto zu einem besser geeigneten Startort zu fahren? Man fährt dann vom Autoparkplatz los und kommt dahin zurück, von daher hat das ja auch nichts mit Shutteln zu tun. Und man hat einfach die Möglichkeit, viel mehr von der Insel kennen zu lernen. Wenn man immer nur von Maspalomas startet, ist man doch sehr auf den Süden begrenzt. Dabei gibt es im Osten/Westen/Norden so viele schöne Dinge, und man hat deutlich mehr Abwechslung, nicht nur bei den Trails sondern auch bei der Landschaft.


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn es uns zu viel wird, machen wir das evtl. auch. Unsere Intension ist aber eine andere, only biken.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2016)

@hariboo, du bist auch neu im Forum. Welches Rad? Welche wünsche an die Touren? Welche Fahrtechnik? Bewusst das man recht viel Wasser mitschleifen sollte, das es recht abgelegen sein kann in vielen Ecken? ...


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

Ja neu hier ...normal Hardtail 100mm ....auf GC ein Cannondale Rhyme 27,5´´.... S 3 sicher.... wasser o.k.....


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2016)

Ah, Freemotion. Dann kannst da ja auch zur Not shutteln.

Mach dir kein Kopf, fahrt halt erstmal aufn Berg und dann seht ihr ja wie ihr wieder runterkommt, und ob ihr das dann Tags drauf auch noch mal machen wollt.
Ich hab das mal von Maspalomas gemacht, einmal hat mir gereicht mit 100mm Fully seinerzeit. War ziemlich nervig auf den Asphaltstrassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Januar 2016)

@Dr, scy, ray danke für die Bilder und klärende kommentare


----------



## camper69 (11. Januar 2016)

hariboo schrieb:


> Ja neu hier ...normal Hardtail 100mm ....auf GC ein Cannondale Rhyme 27,5´´.... S 3 sicher.... wasser o.k.....



klemme mich mal ran um die voran beschriebenen Tipps zu unterstreichen.
Die Uphills sind vom Süden aus ziemlich lang und die Möglichkeiten des Downhillens zurück nach Maspalomas nach wenigen Tagen ausgeschöpft.

Die Touren von ray  und scy sind, soviel ich weiß, auf technische Abfahrten S2-S4 ausgerichtet. Ich glaube, da wirst du dir mit dem "Vorprogramm an erstrampelten Höhenmetern" keinen wirklich gefallen tun. 

Warum nicht mit dem Rennrad GC?.. sind derzeit mehr Rennradler als MTB'ler hier unterwegs und die Strassen sind idR in sehr guten Zuständen ;-)


----------



## stuntzi (11. Januar 2016)

Man kann Granne natürlich ohne Auto machen... ich tu das dauernd. Ist dann halt wie ein Alpencross, wenigstens alle 2-3 Tage mal mit Gepäck und Standortwechsel.

Eine Woche in Maspalomas und nur biken halte ich für fragwürdig. Dann verpasst du die ganzen tollen Highlights im Westen. Also Standortwechsel oder Busse oder mit freemotion shutteln oder Mietwagen oder Taxi (ca 20-30 für 1000hm), einen Tod muss man sterben.

Von Maspalomas auf den Gipfel und dann runter auf Singles ist ne verdammt lange Geschichte... da kommen einige Hömes zusätzlich drauf. Kann man schon mal machen... im Winter dazu am besten bei Morgendämmerung losfahren. Aber mehrmals nacheinander... da wirst ja deppert .

Die schöneren Uphills gehen btw von Puerto Mogan oder Arguinegin rauf, dahin nimmt dich evtl ein Bus von Maspalomas mit. Die haben auch weniger Zwischenabfahrten wie der direkte Weg ab Maspalomas.


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

Danke dir Stunzi, guter Tip mit Mogan + Arguinegin die hatte ich bisher nicht so richtig auf dem Schirm. Hier nochmal die Liste der von mir erstellten 4 Tagesetappen, da radln wir nur zweimal die gleiche Strecke hinauf.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich dein Tourenprogramm recht verstehe, strampelt ihr nicht nur fast 3k Höhenmeter pro Tag bergauf und macht danach S2/S3 Trails http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3 runter , sondern habt auch noch vor, einige Höhenmeter davon das Rad auf verblockten Trails den Berg rauf zu zerren?
Außer mich andächtig vor diesem Mörderprogramm zu verneigen, fällt mir dazu nichts ein. Das liegt außerhalb dessen, was ich mir vorstellen möchte oder was mir Spaß machen würde, daher kann ich da auch keine Tipps geben.


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

Danke nochmal für Euere Antworten !
Ich seh Ihr könnt unseren Ansatz nicht ganz verstehen, aber es macht uns Freunde genau dies zu tun.
Inwieweit meine Tourenplanungen funktionieren sehe ich wahrscheinlich erst vor Ort.
Solltet ihr zu den Routen noch Verbesserungsvorschläg haben, freue ich mich auf Anregungen, Grazie.
Beste Grüße
Harry & Sebastian


----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Freeride.MTBTouren/
http://freeride.today/mtb-touren/


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

viel Spaß auf jeden Fall, ihr Spinner (nicht negativ gemeint)


----------



## camper69 (11. Januar 2016)

coole Homepage!
ja...jetzt mache ich mir weniger Sorgen um die Abfahrten, die ihr auf Gran Canaria mit 100mm machen werdet 

berichtet doch mal, was ihr von eurem Plan umsetzen konntet.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hariboo (11. Januar 2016)

camper69 schrieb:


> coole Homepage!
> ja...jetzt mache ich mir weniger Sorgen um die Abfahrten, die ihr auf Gran Canaria mit 100mm machen werdet
> 
> berichtet doch mal, was ihr von eurem Plan umsetzen konntet.
> ...


Die Page ist nicht von mir, aber wir fahren öfters mit der Truppe,  ...;-) auf GC hab ich ein Fully gemietet. .... ich berichte.


----------



## stuntzi (12. Januar 2016)

Die Freeride.MTB Homepage ist echt mal ein Wort! Gerade dann solltet ihr nicht die Westseite von Gran Canaria auslassen... ich finds dort einfach viel steiler und dramatischer als das trockene Gerumpel bei Maspalomas. Also dann halt zweimal am Tag auf den Berg... das muss schon drin sein .

Andererseits... man will ja nochmal wieder kommen... da kann man sich ruhig was aufheben. Hier ein Demolink zum Westen... der Trail wurde bisher erst zweimal befahren... oder so ähnlich. Das müsste sogar gehen ab Nublo und dann am Ende des Tags halt nochmal 800 rauf und noch den Taurotrail dranhängen... und dann noch he Stunde auf Straße heim. 3000+x... Pillepalle.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/page-68#post-13497126


----------



## hariboo (12. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Die Freeride.MTB Homepage ist echt mal ein Wort! Gerade dann solltet ihr nicht die Westseite von Gran Canaria auslassen... ich finds dort einfach viel steiler und dramatischer als das trockene Gerumpel bei Maspalomas. Also dann halt zweimal am Tag auf den Berg... das muss schon drin sein .
> 
> Andererseits... man will ja nochmal wieder kommen... da kann man sich ruhig was aufheben. Hier ein Demolink zum Westen... der Trail wurde bisher erst zweimal befahren... oder so ähnlich. Das müsste sogar gehen ab Nublo und dann am Ende des Tags halt nochmal 800 rauf und noch den Taurotrail dranhängen... und dann noch he Stunde auf Straße heim. 3000+x... Pillepalle.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/page-68#post-13497126


stimmt das in etwa  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=plkpvhtzexmhkrmy 

apropos, Pillepalle ist gut.
Den Ausdruck kenne ich von einem Kamikazefahrer der alles ohne Protektoren Helm Handschuhe ... hinunterdonnert


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2016)

hariboo schrieb:


> Die Page ist nicht von mir, aber wir fahren öfters mit der Truppe,  ...;-) auf GC hab ich ein Fully gemietet. .... ich berichte.


Du bist Schöttelkar, Fricken, Jochberg, Schafkopf, Herzogstand etcetc mit 100mm Hardtail unterwegs ..? Dann machst du bitte einen Fotobericht hier von GC als Beweis. Sonst glaub ich das nicht.

Edit: aso, hsbbs


----------



## camper69 (12. Januar 2016)

hariboo schrieb:


> stimmt das in etwa  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=plkpvhtzexmhkrmy
> 
> apropos, Pillepalle ist gut.
> Den Ausdruck kenne ich von einem Kamikazefahrer der alles ohne Protektoren Helm Handschuhe ... hinunterdonnert



Ich war den Barranco genauso ab der GC-60 angefahren und würde eine Alternative empfehlen. Geht 5 Km rauf und runter und ist mit einigen steilen Bergauf-Schiebestellen versehen.
Wäre Angesichts eures "Pensums" nicht die direkte Anfahrt über die kleine Strasse nach El Juncal mit dem Schlenker über Forstweg zum Cruz de Pajonales sinnvoller?


----------



## stuntzi (12. Januar 2016)

Ungefähr so wie angehängt... Anfahrt über Arguineguin, Soria, Cruz de Pajonales. Dann den Canyon runter und die mördersteile Straße bei Carrizal wieder rauf. Zurück dann den Schiebeorgietrail auf dem Grat nach Soria, halbe Stunde Monte Tauro hoch speedschleppen, eine der Taurotrailvarianten runter, heim auf Uferstraße im Dunkeln. Stirnlampen bitte mitnehmen. Wenn ihr das durchzieht, Respekt. Chickenexists und Abkürzungen jederzeit möglich... aber den Barranco Juncal unbedingt mitnehmen... wann schafft man schon mal eine Drittbefahrung 

Grüße aus La Palma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (12. Januar 2016)

Btw... Tamadaba nach Agaete würde euch auch gefallen... aber da seh ich nun wirklich keinen Weg hin und zurück von Maspalomas als Tagestour ohne Shuttles.


----------



## hariboo (12. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie angehängt... Anfahrt über Arguineguin, Soria, Cruz de Pajonales. Dann den Canyon runter und die mördersteile Straße bei Carrizal wieder rauf. Zurück dann den Schiebeorgietrail auf dem Grat nach Soria, halbe Stunde Monte Tauro hoch speedschleppen, eine der Taurotrailvarianten runter, heim auf Uferstraße im Dunkeln. Stirnlampen bitte mitnehmen. Wenn ihr das durchzieht, Respekt. Chickenexists und Abkürzungen jederzeit möglich... aber den Barranco Juncal unbedingt mitnehmen... wann schafft man schon mal eine Drittbefahrung
> 
> Grüße aus La Palma


Merci Stuntzi, mein Mac öffnet dein zip leider nicht


----------



## hariboo (12. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie angehängt... Anfahrt über Arguineguin, Soria, Cruz de Pajonales. Dann den Canyon runter und die mördersteile Straße bei Carrizal wieder rauf. Zurück dann den Schiebeorgietrail auf dem Grat nach Soria, halbe Stunde Monte Tauro hoch speedschleppen, eine der Taurotrailvarianten runter, heim auf Uferstraße im Dunkeln. Stirnlampen bitte mitnehmen. Wenn ihr das durchzieht, Respekt. Chickenexists und Abkürzungen jederzeit möglich... aber den Barranco Juncal unbedingt mitnehmen... wann schafft man schon mal eine Drittbefahrung
> 
> Grüße aus La Palma


Merci Stuntzi, mein Mac öffnet dein zip leider nicht


----------



## hariboo (12. Januar 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie angehängt... Anfahrt über Arguineguin, Soria, Cruz de Pajonales. Dann den Canyon runter und die mördersteile Straße bei Carrizal wieder rauf. Zurück dann den Schiebeorgietrail auf dem Grat nach Soria, halbe Stunde Monte Tauro hoch speedschleppen, eine der Taurotrailvarianten runter, heim auf Uferstraße im Dunkeln. Stirnlampen bitte mitnehmen. Wenn ihr das durchzieht, Respekt. Chickenexists und Abkürzungen jederzeit möglich... aber den Barranco Juncal unbedingt mitnehmen... wann schafft man schon mal eine Drittbefahrung
> 
> Grüße aus La Palma


http://www.gpsies.com/editTrack.do


----------



## hariboo (16. März 2016)

camper69 schrieb:


> coole Homepage!
> ja...jetzt mache ich mir weniger Sorgen um die Abfahrten, die ihr auf Gran Canaria mit 100mm machen werdet
> 
> berichtet doch mal, was ihr von eurem Plan umsetzen konntet.
> ...



1.Tag--Maspaloms_ElTablero_Chira_Soria_NinasSee_ BranquilloAndres_Maspaloms
2.Tag--RoqueNublo_SenderoApolonio_NinasSee_Tauro_SherpaTrail_Arguinegin_Maspalomas
3.Tag-- PicoNieves_CruzGrande_SanBartolome_DegolladaManzanilla_ElGigante_ Maspalomas
(4.Tag-- Candilila Bar_NinasSee_ ...Maspalomas  - ) schlechtes Wetter
5.Tag--Maspalomas_ElTablero_Chira_DegolladaDelDinero_DegolladaManzanilla_Ayagaures_ Maspalomas
6.Tag -- schlechtes Wetter
7.Tag--Ayacata_SenderoApolonio_NinasSee_Tauro_SherpaTrail_Palmarete_Arguinegin_ Maspalomas


4.75Tage - 305km / 7600hm / 11600tm/ 3 Shuttles.

leider konnten wir Witterungsbedingt (Schnee) keinen Guayadeque; Juncal; Nord bzw.Westtrail machen


----------



## hariboo (16. März 2016)

camper69 schrieb:


> coole Homepage!
> ja...jetzt mache ich mir weniger Sorgen um die Abfahrten, die ihr auf Gran Canaria mit 100mm machen werdet
> 
> berichtet doch mal, was ihr von eurem Plan umsetzen konntet.
> ...


----------



## hariboo (16. März 2016)

hariboo schrieb:


> Die Page ist nicht von mir, aber wir fahren öfters mit der Truppe,  ...;-) auf GC hab ich ein Fully gemietet. .... ich berichte.


----------



## toyoraner (25. Mai 2016)

Servus,

ich häng mich einfach mal hier faulerweise ran ohne einen neuen Thread anlegen zu müssen.

Und zwar bin ich ab 13.7. für 2 Wochen mit meiner Family in Playa d. Ingles. 2-3 Tage bekomm ich von meiner Frau Auslauf zum Biken und
hatte mir vorgestellt ein paar geführte Touren ( S2+ Trails / 1000hm uphill sind problemlos machbar) mit ordentlichem Leihbike mitzumachen. Leider bin ich bis auf den Anbieter free-motion nicht weiter fündig geworden, was geführte Touren und v.a. ordentliche Leihbikes betrifft. 
Dort ist das Sommerprogramm total minimalistisch gegenüber des Winterprogramms, wo ein paar wirkich interessante Touren aufgeführt sind. Kennt hier jemand alternativen zu free-motion?

Wenn alle stricken reissen würde ich mir auch ein Bike ONLY leihen. Aber alleine fahren und ohne Ortskenntniss...
Wollt mich eigentlich nicht hinsetzen und Strecken selbst planen etc. Ist Urlaub und da lasse ich mich gern mal guiden.
Ist zufällig jemand in der Zeit da unten und hätte Bock mit mir ein paar Trails unter die Räder zu nehmen?

freue mich auf Antworten


Grüße

Dirk


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2016)

Der Sommer ist halt in Sachen Mountainbiken auf den Kanaren die totale Off-Season.
Free-Motion ist meines Wissens nach die einzige "brauchbare" (Mountain)Bike-Station vor Ort. Und selbst die haben in ihrem Sommer-Programm nur Pisten-Touren. Gibt wahrscheinlich einfach keinen Bedarf, den meisten wird's im Juli zu heiß sein zum Radfahren.

Wenn du Trails fahren willst, wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dir ein GPS Gerät zu schnappen, und auf eigene Faust los zu ziehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gps-tracks-grancanaria.452550/#post-8165059


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2016)

Mitte Juli wird es sehr warm sein. Ich denke du solltest dich dann recht weit oben tummeln.

Zu Dienstleistern kann ich dir nix sagen. War immer ohne Unterstützung unterwegs. In dem Thread gibt es ja viel Anregung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-j-b (16. Oktober 2016)

GC oder LP ?

War heuer im Frühjahr für eine Woche auf GC, das war super.
Überlege nun, nochmal GC, da ist noch vieles was ich nicht gefahren bin.
Oder auf LP, dort war ich noch nicht.
Was ist Euer Favorit ?

Danke für Euere Anregungen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2016)

Da auf LP jetzt auch schon viele Teile dessen was die Insel für mich ausmacht für MTB gesperrt ist wohl eher GC. Alles selber fahren, aber dafür auch eigentlich überall.


----------



## rayc (16. Oktober 2016)

Was ist auf LP außer West- und Ostkante noch dazu gekommen?
Wir waren erst im März auf LP (und sind beides gefahren).
Vulkanroute und Caldera waren schon immer tabu.

GC ist etwas spezieller, das wird sicherlich nicht jedermann Geschmack treffen.
Es gibt zu wenig im Bereich S1-S2.

Ich mag beide Inseln, welche besser ist, diese Frage stelle ich mir nicht.

Ray


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

Wir wechseln immer ab. Zweimal hintereinander auf dieselbe Insel ist halt langweilig. 
Bei LP muss man halt beachten, dass es im Sommer einen großen Waldbrand gegeben hat, der wohl große Teile der Südspitze verwüstet hat. Aber gibt immer noch mehr als genügend Trails in den nicht betroffenen Gebieten. 
Wär's meine Entscheidung, würde ich jetzt ne neue Insel (also LP) besuchen und das übernächste Mal wieder GC.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Oktober 2016)

GC ist etwas spezieller, das wird sicherlich nicht jedermann Geschmack treffen.
Unseren hatte es getroffen  .

Es gibt zu wenig im Bereich S1-S2.
Wir sind vom Roque und Pico vieles nach Süden abgefahren, da hatte es aber auch reichlich S1-2 dabei.

Ich mag beide Inseln, welche besser ist, diese Frage stelle ich mir nicht.
Ray meine Frage war auch nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern wo seht ihr den Unterschied ...
Warscheinlich wäre ich auch begeistert von LP, aber da war ich noch nicht ;-) .

Gruß harry


----------



## h-j-b (16. Oktober 2016)

rayc schrieb:


> Was ist auf LP außer West- und Ostkante noch dazu gekommen?
> Wir waren erst im März auf LP (und sind beides gefahren).
> Vulkanroute und Caldera waren schon immer tabu.
> 
> ...





rayc schrieb:


> Was ist auf LP außer West- und Ostkante noch dazu gekommen?
> Wir waren erst im März auf LP (und sind beides gefahren).
> Vulkanroute und Caldera waren schon immer tabu.
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Ray meine Frage war auch nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern wo seht ihr den Unterschied ...



Unterschiede sind unerheblich, die Frage ist eigentlich nur: wann mache ich was? 
Sprich: man muss einfach beide Inseln mal kennen gelernt haben.

Unterschiede:
- LP hat vielfältigere Vegetation (die "grüne" Kanareninsel)
- LP ist im Durchschnitt steiler, rutschiger. GC ist verblockter, stolpriger.
- Auf LP ist öfter mal Abfahrt zum Meer machbar. Auf GC eher die seltene Ausnahme.
- LP ist nicht so massentouristisch. Dafür trifft man auf den Trails mehr Biker und ein paar der populärsten Trails sind schon arg zerbombt  Auf GC gibts an den falschen Ecken Ballermanntourismus zum Fremdschämen, dafür trifft man auf den Trails keine Sau und sieht auch kaum Spuren.
- auf GC kann man alle Touren selbst erstrampeln ohne Superman sein zu müssen. Auf LP muss man die Touren sehr gut planen um nicht gleich 3k Höhenmeter machen zu müssen, oder auf Shuttle-Unterstützung zurück greifen.
- GC ist die ältere Insel, man sieht kaum noch den vulkanischen Ursprung. Auf LP gibts aktive Vulkane.
- auf LP gibts einen Nationalpark, sprich ein paar Trails sind für Biker no-go Area. Auf GC gibts keinen Nationalpark.
- LP ist höher (ca 2400m, wobei der Gipfel im Nationalpark ist), auf GC gehts nicht über 2000m raus.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Unterschiede sind unerheblich, die Frage ist eigentlich nur: wann mache ich was?
> Sprich: man muss einfach beide Inseln mal kennen gelernt haben.
> 
> Unterschiede:
> ...


WOW - danke Dir Scylla, das ist sehr anschaulich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2016)

Da gab es ja jetzt schon die super Antworten. 

Ja, West und Ost kann man bestimmt noch illegal fahren, aber alleine das ich mir beim Hochschieben auf den Nieve so illegal vorkomme wie im Schwarzwald macht mir im Urlaub weniger Freude. 

LP ist für mich shuttlen. Alles was wirklich cool ist lässt sich ab LL einfach nicht erreichen ohne 3khm. Ne nette Runde Kringeln ist fast unmöglich ausser an der Südseite

In GC fährt man mit dem Auto an die Startstellen von vielfältigen Kringeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> LP ist für mich shuttlen. Alles was wirklich cool ist lässt sich ab LL einfach nicht erreichen ohne 3khm. Ne nette Runde Kringeln ist fast unmöglich ausser an der Südseite



Naja, ganz so streng kann man das nicht stehen lassen. Wenn man nicht alles ab LL aus startet sondern mit dem Auto zu geschickter gewählten Startpunkten fährt (wie man das auf GC halt auch macht), lässt sich da auch ohne 3k Höhenmeter Kringeln. Man darf dann halt nicht den Anspruch haben, vom Roque bis ganz nach Tazacorte runter zu fahren. Aber andererseits, wenn man auf GC alles ab - sagen wir mal Maspalomas - aus starten würde, und dann vom Pico bis Maspalomas runter fahren wollte, kämen hoch auch an die 3k und vielviel Strecke auf die Uhr, der Aufstieg macht auch auf GC ganz gute "Wellen" zwischendrin. Macht dort halt kaum jemand, mangels brauchbarer Trails bis ganz nach unten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2016)

Das stimmt, deswegen schrieb ich aber "für mich". LP macht für mich vor allem das Top to Bottom aus und deswegen ist LP für mich Shuttleinsel.

Edit: Wir waren noch nie mit Mietwagen auf LP! Taxi und fertig.


----------



## rayc (17. Oktober 2016)

Sage ich doch, beide Inseln sind schön.

Wer Abwechslung will,  wechselt durch.

Leider fällt Teneriffa für mich komplett raus. Da herschen fast österreichische Verhältnisse.  

Für mich komnt noch Gomera hinzu. 
Wobei ich glaube das es nur wenigen gefällt. 

El hierro war ich noch nicht, da es etwas umständlich erreichbar ist.

Außerhalb der Kanaren sehe ich ansonsten nur noch die Sierra Nevada als Winterreiseziel. 

Kap Verden warte ich ab ob sie den  Zika Virus im Griff bekommen.  

Ray


----------



## h-j-b (17. Oktober 2016)

Mille Grazie für die vielen Antworten.

Apropos Kringel ...süß  

- im Süden sind mir die Touren bekannt bzw. da gibt es im Netz einiges und alles weitere konnte ich gut zusammenbasteln.
- wo ich mich schwer tue übehaupt etwas zu finden ....irgendwelche Kringel.... ist ist der Nordwesten um Aegete (San Nicolas, Artenara).
   Gut auf GPSies sind viele Wege klassifiziert, da kann man sich was zusammen reimen. Aber Tracks hierzu, leider Fehlanzeige.

   Gruß Harry


----------



## h-j-b (17. Oktober 2016)

rayc schrieb:


> Sage ich doch, beide Inseln sind schön.
> 
> Wer Abwechslung will,  wechselt durch.
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2016)

h-j-b schrieb:


> .
> Gut auf GPSies sind viele Wege klassifiziert, da kann man sich was zusammen reimen. Aber Tracks hierzu, leider Fehlanzeige.



Reicht doch. Hoch geht's immer irgendwie. Pisten, Straßen, Wanderwege sind doch alle auf den Karten verzeichnet. Alles was man tun muss ist eine Verbindung von A nach B zu identifizieren, und ab dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (5. Dezember 2016)

Kap Verde wollte ich dieses Jahr machen. Interessant wäre Santo Antao. Die Insel Sal, wo 90% aller touristischen Flüge hingehen halte ich für MTB als unbrauchbar. http://www.kapverden.de/freizeit/mountainbiken

An LP finde ich die Abfahrten im vulkanischen Lockermaterial (Lapilli) geil. So eine Abfahrt , wie über das Hexenfeld oder die Südtrails vom San Antonio, gibt es weltweit kaum nochmal.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. April 2017)

Hi, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, auch mal Gran Canaria unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, wo man dort am besten wohnt, wenn man die Touren komplett mit dem Rad fährt (kein Führerschein und keine Lust auf Stress mit Busfahrern). Die Insel st ja doch recht weitläufig. Bin eher so der Stolperbiker mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen (Gardasee, La Palma etc.), also steil und verblockt ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## PraterRadler (2. April 2017)

Ich war beim letzten Mal direkt in einem der beiden Hotels am Cruz de Tejeda auf 1500 m Höhe. Das war schon ein ziemlich optimaler Standort um die großen Downhills nach Norden, Osten und Süden zu fahren. Auch viele andere Strecken sind von dort durchführbar. Bis zum genialen Tamadaba-Trail im Westen kommt man von dort aber mit dem Rad nicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. April 2017)

Tejeda dürfte ein recht guter Startpunkt sein, wenn man alles selber kurbeln mag.


----------



## scylla (2. April 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tejeda dürfte ein recht guter Startpunkt sein, wenn man alles selber kurbeln mag.



+1
Denke mal, das ist das beste, was man draus machen kann.
Gegurke-Resistent sollte man trotzdem sein, wenn man ein bisschen rumkommen will.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. April 2017)

Danke, das ist ja mal ne klare Aussage. Als Pauschaltouri hat man wahrscheinlich wenig Chancen, in der Mitte der Insel unterzukommen, sondern wird wohl eher in Maspalomas landen. Hätte immerhin den Vorteil, dass man am Meer ist. Ich weiss halt nicht, wie das praktisch mit dem Busshutteln dort ist, sonst würde ich einfach ne Pauschalreise zu nem Badeort buchen. Auf Malle bin ich auf der gleichen Linie einmal mitgenommen worden und einmal nicht, sowas ist mir zu unkalkulierbar. Habt ihr das Hotel dann getrennt vom Flug gebucht? Andere Frage: Wie sieht es dort verbotstechnisch aus (bin Teneriffa-traumatisiert, daher die Frage)?


----------



## scylla (2. April 2017)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist ja mal ne klare Aussage. Als Pauschaltouri hat man wahrscheinlich wenig Chancen, in der Mitte der Insel unterzukommen, sondern wird wohl eher in Maspalomas landen. Hätte immerhin den Vorteil, dass man am Meer ist. Ich weiss halt nicht, wie das praktisch mit dem Busshutteln dort ist, sonst würde ich einfach ne Pauschalreise zu nem Badeort buchen. Auf Malle bin ich auf der gleichen Linie einmal mitgenommen worden und einmal nicht, sowas ist mir zu unkalkulierbar. Habt ihr das Hotel dann getrennt vom Flug gebucht? Andere Frage: Wie sieht es dort verbotstechnisch aus (bin Teneriffa-traumatisiert, daher die Frage)?



Ab Maspalomas alles selber zu treten halte ich für sehr sportlich. Vor allem machst du da recht viele verschwendete Höhenmeter (die du nachher nicht als Trail-Tiefenmeter wieder vernichten kannst, sondern grausam auf Straße oder Piste). Mal abgesehen davon, dass Maspalomas gruselig ist. Ballermann lässt grüßen. Aber da gibt's ja unterschiedliche Ansichten.
Da würde ich mir lieber einen Taxitransfer vom Flughafen nach Tejeda gönnen.
Heutzutage ist es ja wirklich kein großer Aufwand mehr, einen Flug und eine Unterkunft getrennt zu buchen. Und teurer muss es auch nicht unbedingt sein.

Verbote - nicht der Rede wert.
Oberhalb von La Aldea de San Nicholas gibt's einen Micro-Nationalpark, wo irgendwie alles verboten ist. Aber das stört nicht. Wenn man ihn nicht zufällig auf der Karte anschaut, wüsste man nicht mal, dass der da ist. Man kommt auch großartig zurecht, ohne das Gebiet zu betreten/befahren. Ansonsten gibt's keinen Ärger.


----------



## PraterRadler (2. April 2017)

Ich war im ersten Jahr auch in Maspalomas. Wenn Stolperbiken das Ziel ist geh dort nicht hin. Du musst jeden Tag etwa 400hm investieren um an das untere Ende der interessanten Gebiete zu kommen. Ich fand es ausserdem viel entspannter, die langen Abfahrten morgens im eher frischen Zustand zu machen und nachher in Ruhe die Uphills zu machen. Wenn Du erst 4h hochkraxeln musst (z.B Nieve) muss man sich im Downhill schon gut zusammenraufen. Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es im Inselinneren gute & günstige Unterkünfte gibt.


----------



## Mooglie (23. September 2018)

Weg-Sperrungen auf Gran Canaria für MTB?

Da die letzten Einträge hier im Forum schon was älter sind: Hat jemand aktuelle Infos zu GC?
- Situation in LP und TNF kenne ich. GC war ich zuletzt 2013, da ist uns sowas nicht begegnet.


----------



## maurusg (24. Oktober 2018)

Meine Freundin und ich planen gerade einen Dezember Urlaub in Gran Canaria.
Ich habe einige Touren auf der Webseite https://mountainbiker.it/grancanaria/index.php gefunden.
Dort steht aber auch ein Hinweis, dass es vermehrt Trailsperrungen gibt.
Wer weiss dazu mehr, wir möchten uns nicht in Schwierigkeiten bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas-jim (27. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es dazu vielleicht neuere Informationen?


----------



## h-j-b (31. Oktober 2019)

texas-jim schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu vielleicht neuere Informationen?


Frag Ihn mal, ist ein Local und über Facebook erreichbar. Und berichte Bitte.
*Cele Sarmiento Alonso*


----------



## cantuccini (18. Dezember 2019)

Auch ich wäre für ein update dankbar. Weiters gab es heftige Brände im Nordwesten (Region Artenara) - weiß hier jemand über Wegzustände Bescheid? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Dezember 2019)

ihr denkt deutsch


----------



## cantuccini (30. Dezember 2019)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ihr denkt deutsch


Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis! Wie denkt ein deutschdenker anders über Waldbrand als ein local?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Januar 2020)




----------



## shushuk (4. Januar 2020)

cantuccini schrieb:


> Auch ich wäre für ein update dankbar. Weiters gab es heftige Brände im Nordwesten (Region Artenara) - weiß hier jemand über Wegzustände Bescheid? Danke im Voraus.



Mit ein paar Wochen Verzögerung - sorry dafür, ging aber nicht eher - erlaube ich mir, auf meinen Tourenbericht von Anfang Dezember zu verlinken. Ich hoffe das ist ok?!
Ich denke, man sieht gut, von wem ich mir eine Menge abgeschaut habe 

Im Nordwesten der Insel ist tatsächlich eine Menge verbrannt. Bei nebeligem Wetter eine mystische Szenerie. Die Wege sind, soweit ich das feststellen konnte, aber bereits wieder frei. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich die Natur möglichst schnell erholt und sich das nicht wiederholt...

Viele Grüße,
shushuk


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2021)

So, da muss der Threadstarter doch mal wieder was fragen.
Es zeichnet sich final ab, dass es über Weihnachten mal wieder auf GC geht.

Was gibt es denn zu den Trailsperrungen und allem drum herum zu sagen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin vom 19.12. bis 10.1. auf der Insel. Wenn jemand zeitgleich da ist, gerne per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich überlege noch.. und wenns aktuelle Infos gibt, gerne hier reinhauen..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Dezember 2021)

Nix auffälliges von wegen Verbot. Keine extra Schilder oder so.

Auf dem Weg vom Nieve zum Cruz Grande.


----------



## PraterRadler (20. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nix auffälliges von wegen Verbot. Keine extra Schilder oder so.
> 
> Auf dem Weg vom Nieve zum Cruz Grande.


Auch am Einstieg oben am Nieve nicht???

Berichte mal bitte weiter, was geht!
Wollte da dann  die Tage auch mal wieder hin, wenn Nieves- und Nublo- Gegend wieder geht.
Biste weiter runter Richtung Maspalomas?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Dezember 2021)

Doppelt..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Dezember 2021)

Bis nach St. Bartholome. Keine Ahnung was es ganz nach Maspalomas runter gibt. Muss wohl mal Trailforks anschauen. 

Nein keine Schilder. Oder ich war zu blind. Jedenfalls nix was auffällt.


----------



## PraterRadler (20. Dezember 2021)

Der Klassiker vom Nieve war immer vom Cruz Grande über Degollada de Manzanilla nach Ayagaures (kleiner Stausee) - zwischendurch befestigt aber schön und zum Schluss lange S2. Danach kommt dann wirklich nichts mehr. Aber wenn man in St Bartolome wohnt läßt man es wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Dezember 2021)

Das kenn ich natürlich. Aber vom Aya weiter runter gibt es nix?


----------



## PraterRadler (21. Dezember 2021)

Jedenfalls nichts von Bedeutung unterhalb 400-500hm
Habe vieles ausprobiert und bin letztendlich danach immer guten Gewissens vom Aya über Straße zum Meer abgerollt . Sind wohl schon auch ein paar Geröll- und XC-Wege vorhanden, aber der Auf-und-Ab-Aufwand ist einfach zu hoch.


----------



## rayc (21. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bis nach St. Bartholome. Keine Ahnung was es ganz nach Maspalomas runter gibt. Muss wohl mal Trailforks anschauen.
> 
> Nein keine Schilder. Oder ich war zu blind. Jedenfalls nix was auffällt.


Blindheit kann an Heimatland liegen 

Wäre super, wenn sich die Lage wieder entspannt hat.

Hast du uns winken sehen? Wir waren in Anaga (da wo die Wolke über Teneriffa hängt) und haben dir gewunken. 
Auf Teneriffa haben wir nicht geprüft, ob die Lage sich gebessert hat.
Hatten eh nicht soviel Zeit, da Nachmittags unser Heimflug ging.
Nachdem wir vor Jahren auf Strasse in Anaga von Rangern aggressiv ermahnt wurde nicht offroad zufahren, haben wir Teneriffa nur noch zum Transfer zu anderen Inseln verwendet.

Ray


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2021)

Achtung, die Info ist ein paar Jahre alt: Von der Piste die vom Ayagaures rüber zur San Bartholome Straße geht, gibt es auf ungefähr halbem Weg eine teilgebastelte Mtb-Abfahrt nach Maspalomas. Folgt erst einer zum "Trail" zugegammelten Jeep Piste und danach ist es ein ins Gebüsch gefräster flacher Flowtrail mit ein paar geschippten 20cm hohen Mini-Kickerchen. Wenn man beim Piste langfahren die Augen offen hält dann ist es einfach zu finden, so viel geht da ja nicht ab und es sind Radspuren drin. Insgesamt allerdings fürchterlich lieblos und optisch auch kein Schmankerl. Wenn man sich ohne Muskelkraft hat hochbringen lassen und sowieso nach Maspalomas runter muss/will, dann kann man das mitnehmen. Wenn man danach zur Strafe wieder die Straße hochtreten muss, dann ärgert man sich und lässt es lieber bleiben. Das ist kein "Trail" den man des Trails wegen braucht, sondern höchstens weil er einen straßenvermeidend von A nach B bringt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2021)

Gut. Ich muss eh nicht in das Aya Loch. Die Trails sind die scheiss Ausfahrt nicht wert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2021)




----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Dezember 2021)

scheint ne scheiss Ausfahrt zu sein, müsste mal gemacht werden


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


>


Kann es sein, daß der Weg, der an der Kante des Lavastroms entlang führt, die Auffahrt nach Chira ist ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2021)

Noe. Oben vom Nieves nach Osten den Grat vor und dann nach Taidia. Ist nicht umsonst S3 getaggt. Ausfahrt ist vielleicht die falsche Bezeichnung. Man kann von dort noch ein bisschen nett nach Osten queren und kommt in Santa Lucia raus. Auto am besten Cruz Grande.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2021)

Die Insel liefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2021)

Diesen Kraterrand runter ist aber echt heftig ! Habe mir das bei meinem letzten Urlaub auf der Karte angeschaut, aber nicht getraut dort abzufahren. Ich habe vom Nieves aus auch schon einige Touren gemacht, allerdings nie dort hinunter. Hoffentlich ist bald mit dieser Coronascheiße schluß. Lust habe ich schon lange mal wieder was zu unternehmen.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Insel liefert.


wow ! Bist Du gerade dort unten ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2021)

Ja. Das war von Nähe Artenara nach San Nicolas. Wer kein Geröll mag sollte das meiden. Die Auffahrt ist schön. Die ganzen extra Höhenmeter nerven und es summiert sich aber.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2021)

Das ist cool. Ich wünsche Dir einen wunderschönen Bikeurlaub im Paradies. Genieße es, bei uns ist Sauwetter !


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja. Das war von Nähe Artenara nach San Nicolas. Wer kein Geröll mag sollte das meiden. Die Auffahrt ist schön. Die ganzen extra Höhenmeter nerven und es summiert sich aber.


Ich glaube, das bin ich vor Jahren auch gefahren. Der Weg war mehr oder minder parallel zur Straße. Ja, irgendwie ging das immer auf und ab. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2021)

Auch da nope. Glaube ich zumindest. Der geht an einem Aussichtspunkt dann nach Westen ab zu einem Aussichtspunkt „Altavista“ der knapp neben dem Track liegt und dann immer weiter Richtung Westen. Wird dann relativ weit unten nochmal S3 laut Tag und mündet dann in eine kaputte Downhillrinne. Sagte ich schon Geröll? Auch oben im Walt ist der Weg schon recht zugerollt mit allerhand Krams. Sonst gerne mal slickrock und immer mal wieder kniffelig. Mir lief es heute rein.

Falls du den Aufweg meintest. Ich tut mir da nix anderes an als die Straße. Das ist schon mehr als genug. Mir ist allerdings auch nix anders aufgefallen.


----------



## demlak (3. Januar 2022)

Kurzer Themenschwenk.. hat hier schon wer sein Bike nach Gran Canaria via "Corendon-Airlines" mitgenommen? Hätte da Interesse an Erfahrungen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahrradmitnahme-sportgepaeck-corendon-airlines.953259/


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2022)

Und wenn man alleine auf den Trails ist, gibt es keine Trailbilder. Aber eins in die andere Richtung. LOL.





Dinge die man in GC nicht wirklich oft machen muss. Einzige Ausnahme. Mt. Tauro, aber die Abfahrten von da oben sind es alle Wert.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2022)

u can si watt u will get 

 calorías y frutas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2022)

Hmm, ich bin dort noch nie da runter. Die Abfahrt in die Richtung lässt sich nicht wirklich in was einbauen.


----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2022)

Man könnte vom Süden hochfahren*.
Da gibt's 2 Möglichkeiten. Grob startet man bei Puerto Rico.
Einmal sind wir deinen Aufstieg runter. Deine Fotostelle sah damals besser aus 

*hochfahren im Sinne von "Schieben inkludiert"


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2022)

rayc schrieb:


> Einmal sind wir deinen Aufstieg runter. Deine Fotostelle sah damals besser aus



... und ich mein mich zu erinnern, es hat sich nicht gelohnt


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Februar 2022)

rayc schrieb:


> Auf Teneriffa haben wir nicht geprüft, ob die Lage sich gebessert hat.



Irgendwas muss schon gehen








			https://www.instagram.com/p/CYZudn3qUep/
		



Als ich vor 3 Jahren ohne Radl da war hab ich aber auch viele Radlverbotsschilder erspäht.


----------



## demlak (10. Februar 2022)

ich hab grad 27.2. bis 6.3. gebucht.. sonst noch jemand in der zeit dort?

btw.. weiß jemand ob das hier mit den 15 euro noch aktuell is? und wo man das bucht? https://www.las-palmas-24.com/index.php?mtb-shuttle-gran-canaria-mountain-bike-lift-2

bzw. alternative um vom flughafen direkt auf den pico de las nieves zu shuttlen? =)


----------



## stuntzi (10. Februar 2022)

Nicht direkt vom Flughafen, aber aus Las Palmas fährt der Bus 303 alle 30 Minuten nach Vega de San Mateo, dort dann Anschluss zum Cruz de Tejeda. Das spart immerhin 1700 Höhenmeter für unter 5E. Ob du allerdings mit dem Bike mitkommst, ist Glückssache. Platz für zwei Stück ist jeweils im Gepäckraum, aber die Laune des Fahrers entscheidet. Wir sind letzte Woche einmal stehen gelassen worden und beim nächsten dann mitgekommen.

Der Bus von Maspalomas nach Tejeda ginge auch bis nach Ajacata rauf, aber der wollte uns in Fataga mit Bike nicht haben. Platz unten drin wäre gewesen.

Alles in allem sind Öffis auf Granne schwierig. Kann klappen, muss aber nicht. Garantiert erlaubt ist glaub ich nur der Transport unten auf der Autobahn zwischen Las Palmas, Flughafen, Maspalomas.

Taxis kosten ca. einen Euro pro Kilometer und fahren nach Taxameter. Wenn du zufällig eines findest und an ner kurzen Straßenverbindung nach oben stehst, wäre das auch ne Option.

FreeMotion aus Playa Ingles hat früher auch mal geshuttelt, wenn nicht alle Plätze mit gebuchten Tourenfahrern voll waren. 15E werden da allerdings nicht ganz reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. Februar 2022)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Taxis kosten ca. einen Euro pro Kilometer und fahren nach Taxameter. Wenn du zufällig eines findest und an ner kurzen Straßenverbindung nach oben stehst, wäre das auch ne Option.


Ich bin mal gespannt wie es vor Ort ist.. eine Vorab-Anfrage ergab einen Preis von 70 Euro vom Flughafen bis zum Pico de las Nieves  ...und Maps sagt was von 30km



stuntzi schrieb:


> Der Bus von Maspalomas nach Tejeda ginge auch bis nach Ajacata rauf, aber der wollte uns in Fataga mit Bike nicht haben. Platz unten drin wäre gewesen.


Ich finde nur unten an der Küste "Ayacata" - Namen-Wirrwar? =)


----------



## stuntzi (23. Februar 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie es vor Ort ist.. eine Vorab-Anfrage ergab einen Preis von 70 Euro vom Flughafen bis zum Pico de las Nieves  ...und Maps sagt was von 30km
> 
> 
> Ich finde nur unten an der Küste "Ayacata" - Namen-Wirrwar? =)


Wir haben letzte Woche von Ingenio (5km vom Flughafen entfernt auf 250m) bis zur Caldera de los Marteles auf 1500m (20km steile Strecke ab Ingenio) genau 19.50E gezahlt, nach Taxameter. Kann sein dass sie dir am Flughafen einen Extra-Tarif draufbrezln. In dem Fall radelt man halt lieber schnell die ersten Kilometer. Sparfüchse taxeln außerdem nicht ganz zum Pico rauf sondern steigen irgendwo obenrum aus und strampeln den Rest selber. Da oben geht's nämlich immer mal wieder ein bisserl bergab/gerade, das ist im Taxi ja die pure Verschwendung .

Du musst dem Taxler eventuell die kürzeste Strecke diktieren, zB Flughafen-Ingenio-CalderaMarteles-Pico. Der fährt ansonsten vielleicht lieber die schnellste Strecke, auch wenn's zehn Kilometer mehr sind.


----------



## demlak (23. Februar 2022)

Du weißt nicht zufällig noch welches Taxiunternehmen? =)
Angerufen? oder wie seid ihr da rangekommen?


----------



## stuntzi (23. Februar 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht zufällig noch welches Taxiunternehmen? =)
> Angerufen? oder wie seid ihr da rangekommen?


Man steht einfach irgendwo an der Hauptstraße/Hauptkreuzung in nem Ort und winkt den nächsten Taxler ran. Wenn er keine Zeit hat, ruft er einen Kollegen an. Die fahren alle mit Taxameter und haben alle die gleichen Preise.

Falls wirklich mal kein Taxi kommt, gehst du in die nächste Bar und lässt eins rufen. Die wissen dann schon wen sie holen.


----------



## demlak (23. Februar 2022)

Ah.. also wie hier =)
Bestens.. danke dir!


----------



## demlak (3. März 2022)

bisher hat mich jeder bus mitgenommen...

---

mal was anderes: ich bin die ersten tage traila gefahren, die ich zuhause mal per komoot als s2/3 gefunden hatte.. die waren alle kein vergnügen.. super voll mit geröll, der mich dann teils überholt hat...

heute bin ich diesen hier gefahren und war richtig glücklich!
Diablo Trail Full on Trailforks








						Diablo Trail at Gran Canaria
					

Diablo is a 5 km red singletrack trail located near Tejeda. This multi-use trail can be used downhill primary and has a extreme overall physical rating with a 8 m double black...




					www.trailforks.com
				




könnt ihr noch ähnliches empfehlen? ich bin anscheinend zu doof zum suchen.. =(

Großteils "aufgeräumt" und ein guter mix aus flowigem s0/1 mit spassigem s2/3-stellen..

In diesem fall auch voll easy zu erreichen.. ich hab die faule nummer gemacht:
15 uhr bus linie 18 bis "cruz grande" von da ist die anfahrt ein kinderspiel mit netter aussicht..
anschließend wieder nach maspalomas, wo man dann gemütlich noch vor sonnenuntergang ankommt..


----------



## demlak (3. März 2022)

p.s. muss man eigentlich lebensmüde sein, bevor man auf gran canaria busfahrer wird?? oder ergibt sich das erst aus dem job?
Ich hab bergauf als fahrgast im bus mehr adrenalin, als bergab auf meinem bike 🤣


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. März 2022)

@stuntzi hat „Alles“ auf alpenzorro.de.  

Das ist nunmal fast alles gerne S2 kanarenrumpelflow.

Schau in Stuntzis letztem Thread, da sind ein paar leichtere Sachen am Ende drin.


----------



## demlak (4. März 2022)

Danke.. aber "da sind ein paar.." ist was für Leute die Zeit und Energie zum ausprobieren haben.. mir würde ein konkreter Vergleich mit dem von mir genannten Trail weiterhelfen.. Am Wochenende geht mein Flieger zurück und ich bin Bergauf eine niete 😢.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. März 2022)

Wie gesagt. Die letzten Tracks von Stuntzi. Da waren S1 Flow dabei. Allerdings glaube ich alles eher Richtung Norden. 

Sonst kann ich nur von Cruz de Tejeda nach Teror empfehlen. Ist halt auch nach Osten runter. Das hat Stunzi bestimmt auch auf seiner Karte. Schau einfach mal was in Teror ankommt und was am Cruz T startet. Wenn du nix findest, das für dich mit Bus oder Taxi irgendwie funktioniert kann ich dir meinen Track auch durchschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. März 2022)

Das kann man wunderbar selber treten. Option: Bus zum Cruz, runter nach Teror und wieder hoch und dann halt vom Cruz wieder spaßig ganz runter wohin auch immer. Mit ein paar extra hm, aber sicher verkraftbar (man muss halt irgendwie ums Cruz Grande rum, egal ob eher oben lang oder nicht).

Lessons learned für Dich: GC ist keine Shuttle Insel (außer man kommt mit ner Truppe und zwei Autos).


----------



## demlak (4. März 2022)

am zweiten tag bin ich von cruz de tejeda richtung westen gestartet.. da waren die ersten trails ganz spaßig.. aber als es dann weiter ging, war es für mich fast nur noch schiebbar..

hatte mich so stark verschätzt, dass ich mitten auf demberg in einer mini-höhle übernachten musste, bevor es am nächsten tag schiebend nach aldea runter ging..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. März 2022)

Der Osten ist flacher, leichter. Nur wenn es nass, dann Schmierseife. Allgemein einfach viel grüner.


----------



## demlak (4. März 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Lessons learned für Dich: GC ist keine Shuttle Insel (außer man kommt mit ner Truppe und zwei Autos).


Irgendwie hatte ich granne anders in erinnerung.. 2018 bin ich total langweiligen kram gefahren.. dafür diesmal zu heftig gestartet... 

well.. ich bin heute den trail von yuegas nach maspalomas gefahren.. der hatte was von trailpark... viele kicker, anliegerkurven, etc.. war nett zum aufwärmen.. jetzt fahr ich grad nochmal nach cruz grande und von dort den devils trail einfach nochmal.. der hat gestern ja laune gemacht.. warum nicht nochmal =)

morgen mit bus zurück nach aldea und dann eine gemütliche srraßentour an der westküste entlang.. sonntag heimweg...


----------



## demlak (8. März 2022)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von meiner Woche auf Gran Canaria.
(anklicken für große Ansicht)


----------

